# 2018 Rangeman GPR-B1000 (model: 3452) Functions/Issues/Tech support



## msdooley (Aug 25, 2008)

Now that the newest Rangeman has been released worldwide (including the manuals) this thread will hopefully be used to discuss actual functionality and address those questions. This is a support thread not a photo thread.

If your issue is re: the G-SHOCK connect app please include iOS or Android and the version number.

Casio Presser/Info Page

Timepieces(Watches) | Manuals | CASIO

Product Page:

GPR-B1000-1 (Black)

GPR-B1000-1B (Olive/Green)

Gshock Connect App:

IOS
Android


----------



## hasto092 (Mar 16, 2015)

Nice one mate, there definitely aren't enough GPR-B1000 threads ;-)


Gav


----------



## CC (Nov 1, 2016)

Two product threads, a counting thread, a picture thread and a 'does this make other Gs obsolete' thread.

The last ''Technical' thread you started was merged with one of the product threads so you started another?...


----------



## msdooley (Aug 25, 2008)

Was there something you needed assistance with? If you have a question on features, having an issue or require some type of technical question that the users might be able to assist you with please ask.

If you are looking for a product hype thread, photo thread or this watch is better than that watch I would refer you to those threads.



hasto092 said:


> Nice one mate, there definitely aren't enough GPR-B1000 threads
> 
> Gav





CollectorCol said:


> Two product threads, a counting thread, a picture thread and a 'does this make other Gs obsolete' thread.
> 
> The last ''Technical' thread you started was merged with one of the product threads so you started another?...


----------



## Steelerswit (Oct 4, 2016)

Or just wait a bit for Marrin to do one of his fantasimarvelous review and walk through videos. 

Sent from Capt. Kirks Communicator


----------



## JoeHS (Jan 5, 2018)

HI owners 
I have a question about illumination 

the manual said :"Display illumination is also disabled while measurement by a sensor is in progress" . But it also said : "Pressing (B) in any mode turns on illumination". In compass chapter , it said : “if you turn on illumination by pressing (B) while a compass operation is in progress , the compass operation will be paused momentarily , the compass operation will resume when the beeper stops or illumination turns off”

Does illumination working while using sensor ???


----------



## Steelerswit (Oct 4, 2016)

If you have the light set for 3 seconds, press the light and immediately go to a sensor function the light will go out (light disabled) . If in a sensor function, the light disables the function until the light completes its cycle. That's how I read it. 

Sent from Capt. Kirks Communicator


----------



## msdooley (Aug 25, 2008)

I believe someone had also said if the light is set to activate when you turn your wrist that all functions would operate as normal and not be interrupted or "paused."

The way steelerswit describes it is exactly how my 9400 (previous Rangeman model) works

Personally, The light function should stay active through function changes and should not pause or interrupt the functions. I believe the same thing happens when the countdown timer or stopwatch are activated while in navigation mode. Nav mode is then paused. Not a bright idea for tracking time sensitive objectives/goals.



JoeHS said:


> HI owners
> I have a question about illumination
> 
> the manual said :"Display illumination is also disabled while measurement by a sensor is in progress" . But it also said : "Pressing (B) in any mode turns on illumination". In compass chapter , it said : "if you turn on illumination by pressing (B) while a compass operation is in progress , the compass operation will be paused momentarily , the compass operation will resume when the beeper stops or illumination turns off"
> ...





Steelerswit said:


> If you have the light set for 3 seconds, press the light and immediately go to a sensor function the light will go out (light disabled) . If in a sensor function, the light disables the function until the light completes its cycle. That's how I read it.
> 
> Sent from Capt. Kirks Communicator


----------



## StufflerMike (Mar 23, 2010)

Really like the pic from G-central


----------



## d2mac (Mar 19, 2008)

All that sounds very much like power managment.
For me it looks like the solar driven module can only deliver a limited amount of power an then the tasks running in parallel are limited.
There must be a compromise between solar cell diameter, battery running time and functionality.

Do anybody know which cells are used?



msdooley said:


> I believe someone had also said if the light is set to activate when you turn your wrist that all functions would operate as normal and not be interrupted or "paused."
> 
> The way steelerswit describes it is exactly how my 9400 (previous Rangeman model) works
> 
> Personally, The light function should stay active through function changes and should not pause or interrupt the functions. I believe the same thing happens when the countdown timer or stopwatch are activated while in navigation mode. Nav mode is then paused. Not a bright idea for tracking time sensitive objectives/goals.


----------



## Leon007 (Mar 31, 2018)

msdooley said:


> I believe someone had also said if the light is set to activate when you turn your wrist that all functions would operate as normal and not be interrupted or "paused."
> 
> The way steelerswit describes it is exactly how my 9400 (previous Rangeman model) works
> 
> Personally, The light function should stay active through function changes and should not pause or interrupt the functions. I believe the same thing happens when the countdown timer or stopwatch are activated while in navigation mode. Nav mode is then paused. Not a bright idea for tracking time sensitive objectives/goals.


I have alway's answered the question in another threat.

„If you press the „B" button at the Watch and the compass is activated, the compass stops for the time even the light is on (1,5 or 3,0 sec). If however the Autolight is activated, the compass will still work and measures even while the light is on."

Don't think It is because of powermanagement.

Leon


----------



## msdooley (Aug 25, 2008)

I'm not sure it's the charging element or battery (I'm sure there will be more power useage to keeping the processor more active,) but only 25% of the battery is available for the nav functions. And at 100% w/o gps use the watch will stay powered for 26 months according to the manual which far exceeds the previous model (9400).

I was actually thinking about this last night but as of right now I haven't seen a tear down of the unit probably because it is so new and not readily/widely available. But my angle was processor/memory related maybe it can only handle x amount of operations.

I'm kinda curious if they are using exhisting tech "modules" and just slapping newer modules on to it v. Building a new hardware & code.

Obviously reusing is cheaper but I do feel small improvements can lead to a better quality user experience. I'm very aware this is not an activity watch (ie specialized for exercise/health monitoring) but I look at this from a military/survivalist perspective.



d2mac said:


> All that sounds very much like power managment.
> For me it looks like the solar driven module can only deliver a limited amount of power an then the tasks running in parallel are limited.
> There must be a compromise between solar cell diameter, battery running time and functionality.
> 
> Do anybody know which cells are used?


----------



## d2mac (Mar 19, 2008)

The type of battery is directly connected to the battery gauge behavior.

If the battery gauge shows the voltage then a lithium rechargeable battery is almost dead when the voltage begins to drop.
So 75% of voltage means something like maybe 10% of capacity left.
If the watch counts the Ah (ampere hours) going in and out of the battery then 75% gauge means 75% of rest capacity.
For that a charging controller would count continious what is going in and out of the battery (that the way Laptops and Smartphones calculate battery state with some slack as we all know).
That method is used on larger Lithium batteries because of the lack of feedback for the remaining capacity from the voltage.

I dont know for sure for the Rangeman but i know from the older solar Casios that the gauge is showing the voltage, not the Ah.



msdooley said:


> I'm not sure it's the charging element or battery (I'm sure there will be more power useage to keeping the processor more active,) but only 25% of the battery is available for the nav functions. And at 100% w/o gps use the watch will stay powered for 26 months according to the manual which far exceeds the previous model (9400).
> 
> I was actually thinking about this last night but as of right now I haven't seen a tear down of the unit probably because it is so new and not readily/widely available. But my angle was processor/memory related maybe it can only handle x amount of operations.
> 
> ...


----------



## msdooley (Aug 25, 2008)

i suppose without a technical tear down we wont know, possibly one could look at the patent but thats beyond my desire as an end user. I haven't seen a detailed parts tear down outside of invasive case/illumination modification for the 9400 model.

it would be a treat if there was a g-shock engineer/developer on the boards. Reminds me of when the STI came to N. America and on the subaru forums some of the engineers signed up and did some technical Q&A. That would be awesome to understand the decisions and thresholds for functionality to battery usage. I mean heck if you doubled the GPS active usage then your looking at actual survivability in the wild giving you 2+ days. thats 2 movements, supply gathering and a sleeping phase before you have to be idle (relying solely on the watch) unless you happen to carry a solar panel or battery supply in your bag, then you can rapid charge on the fly, which is always a good idea. now if only there was an Lat/Long||MGRS measurement setting and a way to manually enter a coordinate to navigate toward, but i guess its not called land navigation for nothing. lol



d2mac said:


> The type of battery is directly connected to the battery gauge behavior.
> 
> If the battery gauge shows the voltage then a lithium rechargeable battery is almost dead when the voltage begins to drop.
> So 75% of voltage means something like maybe 10% of capacity left.
> ...


----------



## GaryK30 (Dec 14, 2014)

This video, which was posted on one of the other GPR-B1000 threads, shows some still photos of the disassembled watch.


----------



## msdooley (Aug 25, 2008)

if only i had the confidence and disposable funds. ;/ good video though.



GaryK30 said:


> This video, which was posted on one of the other GPR-B1000 threads, shows some still photos of the disassembled watch.


----------



## maxpowerful (Mar 26, 2018)

anyone know how to extract record tracks from the app? I can only view my routes in the app but no option to export the routes to use elsewhere.


----------



## msdooley (Aug 25, 2008)

At this time I do not believe it is possible to export the data. The closest you can come is the manual way and entering the coordinates into google maps or the like.



maxpowerful said:


> anyone know how to extract record tracks from the app? I can only view my routes in the app but no option to export the routes to use elsewhere.


----------



## casiofool (Jul 16, 2006)

Blimey it's a lot more 'plasticky' than I expected. Not paying £800 for this thing, some UK vendors are showing a price of £639.20 yet they have no stock. Wonder if this price is likely to be true especially as so new to the market...


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

casiofool said:


> Blimey it's a lot more 'plasticky' than I expected. Not paying £800 for this thing, some UK vendors are showing a price of £639.20 yet they have no stock. Wonder if this price is likely to be true especially as so new to the market...


Ok no idea about the prices in Europe or elsewhere around the globe but 800£ is surely way too much... however 639£ is a reasonable price IMHO. That's about what I paid for mine and I got it a week after the Japanese release - which is very fast of course!


----------



## Steelerswit (Oct 4, 2016)

casiofool said:


> Blimey it's a lot more 'plasticky' than I expected..


define 'plasticky', do you mean standard G resin?


----------



## kubr1ck (Oct 9, 2008)

Steelerswit said:


> define 'plasticky', do you mean standard G resin?


Yeah, I don't think an all-steel GPR would be too smart. It be like strapping a brick to your wrist. :-d


----------



## Steelerswit (Oct 4, 2016)

kubr1ck said:


> Yeah, I don't think an all-steel GPR would be too smart. It be like strapping a brick to your wrist. :-d


that would be an Invicta~


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

Steelerswit said:


> define 'plasticky', do you mean standard G resin?





kubr1ck said:


> Yeah, I don't think an all-steel GPR would be too smart. It be like strapping a brick to your wrist. :-d


I rather think casiofool trying to find a way out and looking for excuses not buying this monster. But let's wait for his response first ..


----------



## casiofool (Jul 16, 2006)

No I'm still in! Just used to my froggies and their metal cases. Yes metal would be very heavy. I know Casio know what they are doing here


----------



## HeadOffice (Mar 9, 2006)

Anyone have issues changing your Home city in the app (not on the watch)?
I'm using the Android version on my Google Pixel XL and every time the app is started and my watch syncs, its Home city is changed to Detroit (I'm in New York).
Android: 1.2.3 (0328A) 2018/03/29


----------



## maxpowerful (Mar 26, 2018)

HeadOffice said:


> Anyone have issues changing your Home city in the app (not on the watch)?
> I'm using the Android version on my Google Pixel XL and every time the app is started and my watch syncs, its Home city is changed to Detroit (I'm in New York).
> Android: 1.2.3 (0328A) 2018/03/29


you cant set your home time zone in the app.
you have to set your phones (in the OS) time zone to NY. You might also have to give the app location permissions.


----------



## GaryK30 (Dec 14, 2014)

Has anyone figured out how to get new Rangeman to show the correct local sunrise/sunset times rather than those for the home city? The manual implies it's not possible, which would be a shame if true.


----------



## HeadOffice (Mar 9, 2006)

maxpowerful said:


> you cant set your home time zone in the app.
> you have to set your phones (in the OS) time zone to NY. You might also have to give the app location permissions.


The problem is when I set my home city top New York on the watch - once it connects to the app it is reset to Detroit.
Permissions granted to the app - very strange...


----------



## maxpowerful (Mar 26, 2018)

HeadOffice said:


> The problem is when I set my home city top New York on the watch - once it connects to the app it is reset to Detroit.
> Permissions granted to the app - very strange...


go to time and date in your phone system settings. what is that set to?


----------



## Joakim Agren (Feb 12, 2006)

maxpowerful said:


> go to time and date in your phone system settings. what is that set to?


He also much change his Location on the map in the phone settings, make sure it is set to NYC!


----------



## msdooley (Aug 25, 2008)

I do recall reading in the manual that the watch syncs with the phone 4 times a day and if it is unable to reach the phone it will pull it from a quick auto gps update. 

I know me personally will not be pairing it with my phone unless I have to create a route and then once transferred I’ll most likely unpair it that way gps data is used and not my phone info. 

Sounds like a lot of work but I don’t like relying on my mobile having been in situations where there is no cellular service in mountainous/forest regions.


----------



## Worker (Nov 25, 2009)

GaryK30 said:


> Has anyone figured out how to get new Rangeman to show the correct local sunrise/sunset times rather than those for the home city? The manual implies it's not possible, which would be a shame if true.


Waiting to hear on this one as well...........


----------



## mtb2104 (Nov 26, 2012)

Do you guys think the sunrise/sunset time would differ much for small countries like Singapore?

Currently my watch is set to Japan, and has not synced yet so I can give it a try and see if the sunrise/sunset time changes?


----------



## GaryK30 (Dec 14, 2014)

mtb2104 said:


> Do you guys think the sunrise/sunset time would differ much for small countries like Singapore?
> 
> Currently my watch is set to Japan, and has not synced yet so I can give it a try and see if the sunrise/sunset time changes?


If you have an original Rangeman or a ProTrek, you can use it to calculate sunrise/sunset by setting the longitude/latitude using the GPS position shown on the new Rangeman, then compare this to the sunrise/sunset shown on the new Rangeman.


----------



## mtb2104 (Nov 26, 2012)

GaryK30 said:


> If you have an original Rangeman or a ProTrek, you can use it to calculate sunrise/sunset by setting the longitude/latitude using the GPS position shown on the new Rangeman, then compare this to the sunrise/sunset shown on the new Rangeman.


Ok moment of truth:

PRW - set to home town Tokyo; default long/lat setting
PRG - using my last GPS location; somewhere in Okinawa (home town is showing UTC +9 instead of a default Tokyo)
9400 - home town set to Tokyo, but manually entered my long/lat from PRG


----------



## HeadOffice (Mar 9, 2006)

maxpowerful said:


> go to time and date in your phone system settings. what is that set to?


Android does not allow you to set your home city (at least on 'pure' android from google). You set your time zone - eastern - that's as fine grained as it gets.


----------



## HeadOffice (Mar 9, 2006)

Joakim Agren said:


> He also much change his Location on the map in the phone settings, make sure it is set to NYC!


Joakim,
How do you suggest i change my location 'on the map' when i haven't set any routes or navigated yet?


----------



## Joakim Agren (Feb 12, 2006)

HeadOffice said:


> Joakim,
> How do you suggest i change my location 'on the map' when i haven't set any routes or navigated yet?


I mean the location set on the map for you phone settings and not the map inside the app. Under your phone settings somewhere close to the settings for language and input and accounts can you find a location setting there?:think:


----------



## maxpowerful (Mar 26, 2018)

HeadOffice said:


> Android does not allow you to set your home city (at least on 'pure' android from google). You set your time zone - eastern - that's as fine grained as it gets.


Hmm that's interesting. Just checked a google pixel and I see the same. On my LG phone and iOS it lets me select a specific city. The Casio app must be selecting the first city in the list for EDT zone.

This looks like it has to be fixed in the app. The app should have a way to auto select based on phone setting or manually set in the app. I have other time apps that allow this.


----------



## HeadOffice (Mar 9, 2006)

Joakim Agren said:


> I mean the location set on the map for you phone settings and not the map inside the app. Under your phone settings somewhere close to the settings for language and input and accounts can you find a location setting there?:think:


No - just time zone...


----------



## GaryK30 (Dec 14, 2014)

mtb2104 said:


> Ok moment of truth:
> 
> PRW - set to home town Tokyo; default long/lat setting
> GPR - using my last GPS location; somewhere in Okinawa (home town is showing UTC +9 instead of a default Tokyo)
> 9400 - home town set to Tokyo, but manually entered my long/lat from GPR


Excellent. Sunrise/sunset appears to work properly on the new Rangeman, and the manual is wrong. Yay!


----------



## mtb2104 (Nov 26, 2012)

GaryK30 said:


> Excellent. Sunrise/sunset appears to work properly on the new Rangeman, and the manual is wrong. Yay!


I guess it still bases on your home city, but that said home city can be modified using GPS location when you time+position sync. 

Either way... CLOSED!


----------



## maxpowerful (Mar 26, 2018)

Joakim Agren said:


> I mean the location set on the map for you phone settings and not the map inside the app. Under your phone settings somewhere close to the settings for language and input and accounts can you find a location setting there?:think:


Stock android doesn't have cities for eastern time zone. Only one entry for the entire time zone.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## djoobi (Apr 5, 2018)

mtb2104 said:


> I guess it still bases on your home city, but that said home city can be modified using GPS location when you time+position sync./QUOTE]
> 
> Exactly. So it's the same pretty inaccurate display, unfortunately: as we all known there's is roughly a 1 hour difference for sunset / sunrise times between "left-most" and "right-most" locations belonging to the "same home city". Good it switches the timezone using GPS, bad it can't calculate sunset / sunrise using actual long/lat (although even simple linear calcuation would be so much more accurate...).


----------



## Aenkor (Mar 18, 2018)

I got my new Rangeman today and the same problem with the not displayed route which i transfered before. Only my GPS Position dot appears, no lines for the route. App Version 1.2.3 (0328a) and Android Smartphone with Android 7. No news of if the problem is hardware caused by the watch?


----------



## GaryK30 (Dec 14, 2014)

djoobi said:


> mtb2104 said:
> 
> 
> > I guess it still bases on your home city, but that said home city can be modified using GPS location when you time+position sync.
> ...


He manually entered the lat/long position from the GPR into his old Rangeman, and the sunrise/sunset agrees with the GPR. This implies to me that the GPR is using the actual lat/long to calculate the sunrise/sunset.


----------



## mtb2104 (Nov 26, 2012)

djoobi said:


> mtb2104 said:
> 
> 
> > I guess it still bases on your home city, but that said home city can be modified using GPS location when you time+position sync.
> ...


Not sure what I missed, but you do know there is an option to time+position sync in the watch that captures the long/lat numbers right? 

BTW, welcome to F17!


----------



## djoobi (Apr 5, 2018)

mtb2104 said:


> Not sure what I missed, but you do know there is an option to time+position sync in the watch that captures the long/lat numbers right?
> 
> BTW, welcome to F17!


Sure  And yes, thanks!

My guess is the watch (actually both: 9400 and gpr) calculate it like this: long/lat -> tz -> sunrise/sunset, not as we would all expect: long/lat -> sunrise/sunset. Why? Well, because sunrise / sunset times from the post match precisely those specified for the center of Okinawa on that date (check it on web yourself). But I bet location wasn't grabbed right in the middle of it, was it? And roughly withing justjust sev 10 kms out from that point (right or left) sunset/sunrise should have already be off by at least 1 minute. Could be a coincidence but probability looks really low.

This can be easily verified though. If to enter long/lat for the same Okinawa tz but, let's say, 100 km out of Okinawa center, east or west, would sunset/sunrise still display the same (for that day of course)?

Ah, yes, this can be tested on 94p0, for gpr one should really travel that far and grab the location as we can't enter it.

That would get us the answer  Though we all got it from the manual already..


----------



## Leon007 (Mar 31, 2018)

Aenkor said:


> I got my new Rangeman today and the same problem with the not displayed route which i transfered before. Only my GPS Position dot appears, no lines for the route. App Version 1.2.3 (0328a) and Android Smartphone with Android 7. No news of if the problem is hardware caused by the watch?


We still wait for the next version 1.2.4 and hope that it is not a hardware-problem caused by the watch itself.
I talked with the product manager and he has reproduced the issue. He will inform me ASAP if he knows more.

Leon


----------



## GaryK30 (Dec 14, 2014)

djoobi said:


> Sure  And yes, thanks!
> 
> My guess is the watch (actually both: 9400 and gpr) calculate it like this: long/lat -> tz -> sunrise/sunset, not as we would all expect: long/lat -> sunrise/sunset. Why? Well, because sunrise / sunset times from the post match precisely those specified for the center of Okinawa on that date (check it on web yourself). But I bet location wasn't grabbed right in the middle of it, was it? And roughly withing justjust sev 10 kms out from that point (right or left) sunset/sunrise should have already be off by at least 1 minute. Could be a coincidence but probability looks really low.
> 
> ...


The Rangeman GW-9400 definitely doesn't calculate sunrise/sunset by converting the lat/long to the time zone and then doing the calculation. It directly uses the lat/long data entered.

When I bought a Rangeman for my nephew, I changed the lat/long from Simi Valley, CA, which is where I live, to Reno, NV, which is where he was living at the time. Both are in the Pacific time zone, with LAX as the home city, but the sunrise/sunset times shown on the GW-9400 differed substantially between the two locations, and both closely matched results shown online.


----------



## Leon007 (Mar 31, 2018)

mtb2104 said:


> [/IMG]


mtb2104
Can you tell us, how do you get to the update screen, please.

Many thanks

Leon


----------



## Aenkor (Mar 18, 2018)

Leon007 said:


> We still wait for the next version 1.2.4 and hope that it is not a hardware-problem caused by the watch itself.
> I talked with the product manager and he has reproduced the issue. He will inform me ASAP if he knows more.
> 
> Leon


Thx for your feedback!

I called the german Casio support. They know about the problem and it was reported to the guys in Tokyo to look at it. Unfortunately nobody could tell me, if its a watch hardware problem (in this case i would send the watch back and buy it later again) or if it is an app problem. Im unsure if i should keep the rangeman right now. If it is defect you cant sell it later and i bought it because of the navigation feature... Hmm...


----------



## msdooley (Aug 25, 2008)

New G-SHOCK connect app update 1.3 links in OP.


----------



## Aenkor (Mar 18, 2018)

And navigation works with it under Android 7. No more crashes so far! Enjoy!


----------



## mtb2104 (Nov 26, 2012)

Leon007 said:


> mtb2104
> Can you tell us, how do you get to the update screen, please.
> 
> Many thanks
> ...


mode + adjust + receiving


----------



## Leon007 (Mar 31, 2018)

@mtb2104
thanks I will try it, after my longtime Navigationtest 30h ??? I hope 

Leon


----------



## Aenkor (Mar 18, 2018)

I used the navigation on my walk with the dog. Its not so good that the smallest scale is 2km. 

If you plan a small round route you can see almost nothing of the lines because the points are so near by each other. 

Another thing i wondered about is that in Navi mode you can see a bigger created route, but if i switch to the Homescreen split with navi i dont see this route but only one point!? Shouldnt the graphic be the same as in the pure Navi view?

Can i walk and tell the watch it should record my way? I mean without setting points manually? I need to learn how it is meant to be used. But as far as i see the Navi function is only really useful for bigger tours. If you walk about 4 km its not the best possibility out there i think because you can not see the lines in this case. We need a smaller scale for everyday use like finding your car in a foreign City,... 

If i switch to compass scale in navi mode it brings me to the Goal, but a smaller scale would be better in my opinion...


----------



## Aenkor (Mar 18, 2018)

OK, i went Jogging today. I only Set my Home adress as a memory Point and started navigation. I didnt need to set Points manually as i thought yesterday. It records the track as soon as i started navigation. Fine. 

I noticed that the watch km go up as long as you travel away from the start point. But if you are on the way back it counts backward from the turning Point. Makes sense for the outdoors but joggers want to see their total. Round was about 4km. I think there is no setting to change this!?

Will write to Casio about the scale. My opinion is that 500m would be fine for everyone. Here is a picture from my 4km Jogging round today: Looks OK, but smaller tours in a city are difficult.

After the round i tried to recall the Activity but it doesnt work. I can see it and delete it but i cannot load it again!?!? A memory point can be loaded but a activity not? Can someone test it with their watch please?


----------



## mtb2104 (Nov 26, 2012)

Aenkor said:


> O
> After the round i tried to recall the Activity but it doesnt work. I can see it and delete it but i cannot load it again!?!? A memory point can be loaded but a activity not? Can someone test it with their watch please?


I am afraid my experience was the same as yours... one your are done, your are DONE! 
Hence, if you are going for a hike and requires a "backtrack" when done, keep the navigation running... quitting it will mean... ermm.. quitting 
you can only review on the phone as far as I know... if someone knows how to review the activity on the watch, do share.


----------



## Aenkor (Mar 18, 2018)

mtb2104 said:


> Aenkor said:
> 
> 
> > O
> ...


Big miss from Casio if this was thought to be. In the App i can see 4,9 km, altitude,... But no possibility to restart the route on the watch. Can't believe it...

A backtrack would not be what i want or need. In some situations it would be better to walk a straight way down to start then to walk the way that i came back. But of course i can leave navigation activated and just walk down.

Does it mean if im outdoors for many days i have to leave navigation on even at night? Because if i quit im done. At night when im sleeping i just leave navigation on while charging the phone via Powerbank? And GPS stays on all the time? Or did casio just made it for daytrips? I want to record a whole week of Trekking.... Mmmhhh...


----------



## mtb2104 (Nov 26, 2012)

Aenkor said:


> Big miss from Casio if this was thought to be. In the App i can see 4,9 km, altitude,... But no possibility to restart the route on the watch. Can't believe it...
> 
> A backtrack would not be what i want or need. In some situations it would be better to walk a straight way down to start then to walk the way that i came back. But of course i can leave navigation activated and just walk down.
> 
> Does it mean if im outdoors for many days i have to leave navigation on even at night? Because if i quit im done. At night when im sleeping i just leave navigation on while charging the phone via Powerbank? And GPS stays on all the time? Or did casio just made it for daytrips? I want to record a whole week of Trekking.... Mmmhhh...


What I did during my Okinawa trip (though was driving most of the time) was to make Point Memo of all the points of interest, esp hotel that I will return to... then just navigate the heck out of it... If I want the watch to point the way back, I simply set a previous Point Memo as the goal, and it will record the route, while letting me know how far away I am from the goal... Maybe not the most advanced navigation tool on the planet, but I thought it was pretty decent.


----------



## Worker (Nov 25, 2009)

Am I understanding this correctly..........if I go out on a hike and finish at the same point I began than the total km/mi traveled will show as zero???


----------



## Aenkor (Mar 18, 2018)

Worker said:


> Am I understanding this correctly..........if I go out on a hike and finish at the same point I began than the total km/mi traveled will show as zero???


Yes but only on the watch as far as i see. In the App you can see the whole km, route, the heights,...


----------



## msdooley (Aug 25, 2008)

app has been updated again, two days ago.


----------



## msdooley (Aug 25, 2008)

Tide and Moon: I connected my rangeman to my phone and in the app I select my connected watch -> settings -> set the location of the tide graph display. 

From here a map opens with my location being a red dot. I tried entereing my city and I tried Chicago, Illinois in the search box but nothing to set either as a city. Has anyone got this figured out or am I missing something?



So every time I try to select tide and moon from the watch menu I keep getting “Set in App”

My Homecity is set to Chicago. 

iPhone iOS 11.3
G-SHOCK Connect 1.3.3


----------



## GaryK30 (Dec 14, 2014)

msdooley said:


> Tide and Moon: I connected my rangeman to my phone and in the app I select my connected watch -> settings -> set the location of the tide graph display.
> 
> From here a map opens with my location being a red dot. I tried entereing my city and I tried Chicago, Illinois in the search box but nothing to set either as a city. Has anyone got this figured out or am I missing something?
> 
> ...


I think in another thread someone said you have to zoom out in the app until you can see a coastal ocean location, then you can pick the location for the tide data.


----------



## Worker (Nov 25, 2009)

GaryK30 said:


> I think in another thread someone said you have to zoom out in the app until you can see a coastal ocean location, then you can pick the location for the tide data.


That's correct....when I initially set it up I had to zoom out several times.

Make sure to send the data to the watch in the end as well.


----------



## Time4Playnow (Jun 27, 2011)

msdooley said:


> Tide and Moon: I connected my rangeman to my phone and in the app I select my connected watch -> settings -> set the location of the tide graph display.
> 
> From here a map opens with my location being a red dot. I tried entereing my city and I tried Chicago, Illinois in the search box but nothing to set either as a city. Has anyone got this figured out or am I missing something?
> 
> ...


The red dots are pre-set tide locations that you can select. You have to "press and hold" one of them and it can be set as the tide location for the watch. You can then go into the watch itself later and set the High Tide time for even more accuracy, based on info from a newspaper or online.

As others have mentioned, you may have to zoom in and/or out on the map to find all of the pre-set tide locations. (the red dots)

For example: my Home City is New York, but I've set the Tide location to Annapolis, MD.


----------



## msdooley (Aug 25, 2008)

Time4Playnow said:


> The red dots are pre-set tide locations that you can select. You have to "press and hold" one of them and it can be set as the tide location for the watch. You can then go into the watch itself later and set the High Tide time for even more accuracy, based on info from a newspaper or online.
> 
> As others have mentioned, you may have to zoom in and/or out on the map to find all of the pre-set tide locations. (the red dots)
> 
> For example: my Home City is New York, but I've set the Tide location to Annapolis, MD.


Now I got it, since I don't live on a coast I didn't zoom the map out so I was only seeing my gps location as a red dot, not the preset selectable red dots along the coast lines. I had to zoom out to before I saw the dots along the coast areas, as you said.


----------



## msdooley (Aug 25, 2008)

Barometric menues:

The first adustable option in the menu is Baro Information [Enable/Disable] I've selected both to see if there was any difference and the only thing I can see is when I am at the basic time keeping screen in the lower right BARO is displayed next to the "silent" icon.

The manual doesn't have any information on that option. Anyone happen to know what the information is? Is it an option to sync that data with the app during time syncs?


----------



## maxpowerful (Mar 26, 2018)

Baro information is a feature that is on almost all Casio ABC watches. it alerts you when there are significant changes in pressure.
look at page 23 of the manual - Barometric Pressure Change Indicator



msdooley said:


> Barometric menues:
> 
> The first adustable option in the menu is Baro Information [Enable/Disable] I've selected both to see if there was any difference and the only thing I can see is when I am at the basic time keeping screen in the lower right BARO is displayed next to the "silent" icon.
> 
> The manual doesn't have any information on that option. Anyone happen to know what the information is? Is it an option to sync that data with the app during time syncs?


----------



## msdooley (Aug 25, 2008)

maxpowerful said:


> Baro information is a feature that is on almost all Casio ABC watches. it alerts you when there are significant changes in pressure.
> look at page 23 of the manual - Barometric Pressure Change Indicator


sob, apparently, I need to read slower.


----------



## g4qber (Apr 1, 2013)

I've been finding that the sunrise sunset times for Perth Western Australia goes odd
eg. sunrise 12:32 sunset 3:22
should be 6:48 and 17:40 respectively.


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

g4qber said:


> I've been finding that the sunrise sunset times for Perth Western Australia goes odd
> eg. sunrise 12:32 sunset 3:22
> should be 6:48 and 17:40 respectively.


Everything cool in HK What did u do ?


----------



## Ottovonn (Dec 9, 2011)

g4qber said:


> I've been finding that the sunrise sunset times for Perth Western Australia goes odd
> eg. sunrise 12:32 sunset 3:22
> should be 6:48 and 17:40 respectively.


That happens to me sometimes and I'm in NYC. A quick reconnect to the phone usually sets the accurate sunrise and sunset data. I have no idea why the watch does that. I think it's a little bug.


----------



## andyahs (Jan 15, 2008)

g4qber said:


> I've been finding that the sunrise sunset times for Perth Western Australia goes odd
> eg. sunrise 12:32 sunset 3:22
> should be 6:48 and 17:40 respectively.


Mine did that the other day. I'm in the Bahamas. Agree it has to be a bug. Reconnect to app fixed it.


----------



## Italyferraro (May 15, 2018)

Navigation function inoperational as of 14May2018... just received my watch, and after setting everything up I tried to go to navigation settings. When I click the main rotating crown all that pops up is a box that says "Not available", also whenever I try and have the watch sync via time(gps) or time+position it shows the same small box saying "Not available". Anyone else have this issue, any ideas as to fix?


----------



## mtb2104 (Nov 26, 2012)

Italyferraro said:


> Navigation function inoperational as of 14May2018... just received my watch, and after setting everything up I tried to go to navigation settings. When I click the main rotating crown all that pops up is a box that says "Not available", also whenever I try and have the watch sync via time(gps) or time+position it shows the same small box saying "Not available". Anyone else have this issue, any ideas as to fix?


Per the other thread, do go to Baro setting and see if "Baro information" is enabled. If it is, please disable it.

good luck!


----------



## dillman55 (May 15, 2018)

Hey guys,

Jumped on here to try and find some answers. I recently bought the new rangeman also, unfortunately it does not connect to the GPS at all. No navigation information, no lines points or anything. It also states a 'receiving failed' after a few moments of trying to establish 'time (GPS)' or 'time & position'. I have connected to my android phone and downloaded the lastest watch software. 

Any help would be great. 

Thank you.


----------



## HeadOffice (Mar 9, 2006)

dillman55 said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> Jumped on here to try and find some answers. I recently bought the new rangeman also, unfortunately it does not connect to the GPS at all. No navigation information, no lines points or anything. It also states a 'receiving failed' after a few moments of trying to establish 'time (GPS)' or 'time & position'. I have connected to my android phone and downloaded the lastest watch software.
> 
> ...


Hey @dillman55 - fear not - it will be something simple I'm sure.

First,
A few quick questions to weed out possible causes...

1. Have you got any other GPS time sync watch? If so - does it work?
2. Where are you located and do you know of other people with GPS sync watch (even just for the time) that are successful.

Here's comes the testing stuff...

Try the following - forget the app on your phone for the moment - we need to prove the watch works.

Steps (to be done in an outdoor setting with unobstructed view of sky):
1. From home screen - press lower right button once.
2. Select the TIME (GPS) option
3. Screen will show a watch with one satellite beaming at it.
4. If you get an error message then you are not getting a time signal from one satellite (let alone able to triangulate for navigation).
5. If you get a successful message then you know the watch can receive satellite signals and it should be on accurate time now.

The next thing is to try time and position...
Steps (to be done in an outdoor setting with unobstructed view of sky):
1. From home screen - press lower right button once.
2. Select the TIME + POSITION option
3. Screen will show a watch with three satellites beaming at it.
4. If you get an error message then you are not getting a signal from three satellites (see if you can choose another area).
5. If you get a successful message then you know the watch can receive satellite signals and should be accurate time.


----------



## dillman55 (May 15, 2018)

HeadOffice said:


> Hey @dillman55 - fear not - it will be something simple I'm sure.
> 
> First,
> A few quick questions to weed out possible causes...
> ...


Thank you so much for that information!

I am in Brisbane, Australia with no other GPS watches and apart from apple watches, I don't know anyone with a similar watch.

I managed to duck out of the office, and get away from the buildings and it did work. I was surprised how far I had to move away from the buildings to get a read. Perhaps I am just used to how quickly the mobile phone and car GPS find a satellite.

Thanks again!


----------



## Time4Playnow (Jun 27, 2011)

dillman55 said:


> Thank you so much for that information!
> 
> I am in Brisbane, Australia with no other GPS watches and apart from apple watches, I don't know anyone with a similar watch.
> 
> ...


Just an fyi...

- a GPS "time sync" will be the fastest, normally taking around 10 seconds.

- a GPS "time and location" sync will take longer, maybe 45 seconds to a minute or so..

- entering Navigation mode successfully usually requires a good 45 seconds or minute also.

And don't forget, when all else fails -- consult the manual. ;-)


----------



## Odie (Nov 10, 2010)

This is where Casio needs to vastly improve the technology with their next version of the Ranger. Taking 45 seconds up to one minute to get a lock on GPS for navigation is quite frankly ridiculous with today’s technology. Back 5 years ago, I could understand, but today? 

Aside from “features”, the likes of Suunto, Garmin and others and/or cell phones, obtain a signal (outside) within 5-15 seconds. 

For $800, I’d expect better current hardware to be included.


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

iOS got another update today. Gotta check tomorrow


----------



## Time4Playnow (Jun 27, 2011)

Time4Playnow said:


> Just an fyi...
> 
> - a GPS "time sync" will be the fastest, normally taking around 10 seconds.
> 
> ...


The above were estimates, except for the time sync. I just checked mine outdoors, and it did a Time and Location sync in 43 seconds, and successfully entered the Navigation mode in 30 seconds. However, the sky was very overcast. There's a good chance it would be somewhat faster on a day when the sky is clear.


----------



## HeadOffice (Mar 9, 2006)

Time4Playnow said:


> The above were estimates, except for the time sync. I just checked mine outdoors, and it did a Time and Location sync in 43 seconds, and successfully entered the Navigation mode in 30 seconds. However, the sky was very overcast. There's a good chance it would be somewhat faster on a day when the sky is clear.


Mine is pretty much 30 seconds for time, 1 minute for time and position and 1-2 minutes for navigation.
In comparison, my Garmin 750T takes about 30 seconds for position lock.


----------



## HeadOffice (Mar 9, 2006)

Time4Playnow said:


> The above were estimates, except for the time sync. I just checked mine outdoors, and it did a Time and Location sync in 43 seconds, and successfully entered the Navigation mode in 30 seconds. However, the sky was very overcast. There's a good chance it would be somewhat faster on a day when the sky is clear.


Mine is pretty much 30 seconds for time, 1 minute for time and position and 1-2 minutes for navigation.
In comparison, my Garmin 750T takes about 30 seconds for position lock.


----------



## Time4Playnow (Jun 27, 2011)

HeadOffice said:


> Mine is pretty much 30 seconds for time, 1 minute for time and position and 1-2 minutes for navigation.
> In comparison, my Garmin 750T takes about 30 seconds for position lock.


It must be affected to some extent by all of the large buildings in your area.


----------



## HeadOffice (Mar 9, 2006)

Time4Playnow said:


> It must be affected to some extent by all of the large buildings in your area.


Probably - New York City is not known for its open spaces (unless you're in Central Park).


----------



## Joakim Agren (Feb 12, 2006)

GPS receivers can acquire the signal much faster if it has some ephemeris data stored in it's memory. This data can either be downloaded directly from the GPS satellites or from a on line device such as your smart phone or computer. Some more recent smart watches such as Suunto's can calculate this data once they have a starting point to calculate from. Suunto Ambit can calculate 4 days ahead or have ephemeris data for the next 7 days when synced to a computer or phone. If the Rangeman gets this kind of data from the app or can calculate internally I do not know though?:think: Anyway so what is this data? It is a set of data which can be used to predict current and future satellite position given the current location also signal health and timing is also estimated. With the help of this the GPS in the watch can "tune in" to the signal much faster so get a fix much faster.

To prepare the GPS in your watch it is always recommended to perform what is known as the first fix procedure. Just find a location with a nice unobstructed view of the sky for instance a park bench in a park or if you have a nice back yard...

Then just activate the GPS and let the watch sit still in the same spot for 20 minutes. This will make future fixes faster and more accurate. The precision you get doing this will be usable up to a distance of 200 Km or 124 Miles. If you move location any further then that and did not have the GPS active during the move to the new location then you need to redo the procedure.

I have no experience with the new Rangeman beast so do not know how it performs in this regard. But you guys owning it can try doing a first fix procedure then turn off GPS and then turn it back on again and see how fast it re-acquires the signal?:think: Probably faster then before...


----------



## Time4Playnow (Jun 27, 2011)

Joakim Agren said:


> GPS receivers can acquire the signal much faster if it has some ephemeris data stored in it's memory. This data can either be downloaded directly from the GPS satellites or from a on line device such as your smart phone or computer. Some more recent smart watches such as Suunto's can calculate this data once they have a starting point to calculate from. Suunto Ambit can calculate 4 days ahead or have ephemeris data for the next 7 days when synced to a computer or phone. If the Rangeman gets this kind of data from the app or can calculate internally I do not know though?:think: Anyway so what is this data? It is a set of data which can be used to predict current and future satellite position given the current location also signal health and timing is also estimated. With the help of this the GPS in the watch can "tune in" to the signal much faster so get a fix much faster.
> 
> To prepare the GPS in your watch it is always recommended to perform what is known as the first fix procedure. Just find a location with a nice unobstructed view of the sky for instance a park bench in a park or if you have a nice back yard...
> 
> ...


If I'm not mistaken Joakim, the watch already does what you are suggesting, automatically. See below. I'm pretty sure that setting was "on" by default in the app.


----------



## Time4Playnow (Jun 27, 2011)

Has anyone had trouble with their GPR getting the Navigation mode to work?? (Other than for the reasons we’ve seen like the “Baro” pressure change indicator mode being on..)

I’ve tried it several times today, and it has failed every time. It tries, then actually says “reception failed.” However, I know that GPS is working because I did a time sync successfully.

I think it’s one of two things:

- related to the watch software update I did yesterday...

Or

- could be the weather here. We’ve had tremendous rain this week, and the skies are very overcast with heavy cloud cover. I’m guessing this is probably the cause, but not certain. I’ll know for sure once we have clear skies. ;-)


----------



## HeadOffice (Mar 9, 2006)

I've noticed on a lot of occasions I can sync time easily - since that only uses one satellite.
Navigating is difficult in built up areas at the best of times with this watch but with overcast skies it's almost impossible - at least in NYC urban areas.


----------



## Joakim Agren (Feb 12, 2006)

Time4Playnow said:


> Has anyone had trouble with their GPR getting the Navigation mode to work?? (Other than for the reasons we've seen like the "Baro" pressure change indicator mode being on..)
> 
> I've tried it several times today, and it has failed every time. It tries, then actually says "reception failed." However, I know that GPS is working because I did a time sync successfully.
> 
> ...


The military GPS system's band range for the signals where chosen with clouds and rain in mind so that should not stop GPS reception. Only Thunder clouds can weaken GPS signals enough to make receptions a fail. Or the other thing that can cause a fail is solar eruption's causing radiation disturbance in earths upper atmosphere. A third thing that can make reception fail is incorrect Ephemeris data have been put in the watch. Perhaps the software update caused your watch to get data from Detroit rather then NY area as that seem to be the default US location for the app?:think:


----------



## Time4Playnow (Jun 27, 2011)

Joakim Agren said:


> *The military GPS system's band range for the signals where chosen with clouds and rain in mind so that should not stop GPS reception.* Only Thunder clouds can weaken GPS signals enough to make receptions a fail. Or the other thing that can cause a fail is solar eruption's causing radiation disturbance in earths upper atmosphere. A third thing that can make reception fail is incorrect Ephemeris data have been put in the watch. Perhaps the software update caused your watch to get data from Detroit rather then NY area as that seem to be the default US location for the app?:think:


Maybe "should not" - but it can/does on Casio watches. I've had prior experience with that with the GPW-1000 watches. Cloud cover can lengthen the time required for a time sync update, and it can even cause it to be unsuccessful at times.

I don't know what your last point means - that the app has Detroit as the default U.S. location?? Default location for what?? Sure does sound like that could cause a problem if that's what happened, but I don't know offhand how to even check the app for that. I'll have to take another look at it.


----------



## Joakim Agren (Feb 12, 2006)

Time4Playnow said:


> Maybe "should not" - but it can/does on Casio watches. I've had prior experience with that with the GPW-1000 watches. Cloud cover can lengthen the time required for a time sync update, and it can even cause it to be unsuccessful at times.
> 
> I don't know what your last point means - that the app has Detroit as the default U.S. location?? Default location for what?? Sure does sound like that could cause a problem if that's what happened, but I don't know offhand how to even check the app for that. I'll have to take another look at it.


Yes that is a possibility that Casio programmed their watches to not try getting a connection for long enough to get a stable signal lock under difficult conditions. Would not surprise me if this is the case since Casio as we know is very obsessed with their modules using as little power as possible! As for the default location thing I remember some members had an issue where the app location chosen was Detroit even though they where no where near Detroit. But that was early on and the issue was fixed. So I speculated that there is a possibility that for some reason there was a glitch of some sort and the ephemeris data you where sent the last time was for the Detroit default location rather then your actual location. If this is the case then the next time such data are sent it should correct itself and the watch will function normally again perhaps by tomorrow?:-!


----------



## MORGANpl (Feb 22, 2017)

Question about charging. I've got the GPR-B1000TLC version. I won't be using it as it's just for collection. Like all the new GPR mine arrived with one bar less on battery status. I didn't want to use the charger that came with this watch as I've got a led charger for watches. After bit more than 24h on charger no difference at all. Do I miss sometimes or this watch can't be charged like that?


----------



## andyahs (Jan 15, 2008)

MORGANpl said:


> Question about charging. I've got the GPR-B1000TLC version. I won't be using it as it's just for collection. Like all the new GPR mine arrived with one bar less on battery status. I didn't want to use the charger that came with this watch as I've got a led charger for watches. After bit more than 24h on charger no difference at all. Do I miss sometimes or this watch can't be charged like that?


Use the supplied charger. It comes with the watch for a reason.

Or throw it in the sun.


----------



## MORGANpl (Feb 22, 2017)

The led charger is strong enough to charge watch from L to H in less than 24h that why it makes me think why it can't charge the new rangeman?


----------



## Time4Playnow (Jun 27, 2011)

MORGANpl said:


> The led charger is strong enough to charge watch from L to H in less than 24h that why it makes me think why it can't charge the new rangeman?


It's because the battery in the GPR is much larger than the average solar battery in a g-shock. This is to support the energy requirements of the GPS navigation. What this means is that it takes much more charging to get this battery back up to high, so you should either use the supplied charger, or sunshine. It will take forever and a day to get it back up to high with just an LED light.


----------



## msdooley (Aug 25, 2008)

Use the supplied charger. I am in the Midwest United States. So cloudy days are certain. From store to wrist and day 1 I put it on the supplied charger to ensure a full charge and have not since had to put it back in charge. It's daily worn and only sun charged, for the last few months I haven't seen any drop off. Most of my days are spent outside at night with at least two days out during peak sunlight.

I was curious if aftermarket chargers would do as well of a job but I have not had a reason nor opportunity to require anything other than the solar.

If this is being used in outdoor situations on a consistent level I would recommend a backpack solar panel to charge while on the go.

Survivalist is the name of this game.



MORGANpl said:


> Question about charging. I've got the GPR-B1000TLC version. I won't be using it as it's just for collection. Like all the new GPR mine arrived with one bar less on battery status. I didn't want to use the charger that came with this watch as I've got a led charger for watches. After bit more than 24h on charger no difference at all. Do I miss sometimes or this watch can't be charged like that?


----------



## Trailhead23 (Jun 3, 2018)

Any induction charger will work, if you can get the watch onto it. The problem is the shape of the watch. But, assuming you can get the caseback reasonably close, anything usb powered, any induction charger mat, will charge the watch.


----------



## Trailhead23 (Jun 3, 2018)

Odie said:


> This is where Casio needs to vastly improve the technology with their next version of the Ranger. Taking 45 seconds up to one minute to get a lock on GPS for navigation is quite frankly ridiculous with today's technology. Back 5 years ago, I could understand, but today?
> 
> Aside from "features", the likes of Suunto, Garmin and others and/or cell phones, obtain a signal (outside) within 5-15 seconds.
> 
> For $800, I'd expect better current hardware to be included.


How long the watch powers up the receiver is a choice the manufacturer makes. Bear in mind that you're consuming power the whole time. Yes, watches with a much more power hungry 'performance model' will do better in this regard. That's something you need to consider if you're in New York. The weather does affect GPS signal reception, but not as much as you might think. Buildings, however, have a great impact.

Your phones and watches using them for 'location services,' are not, primarily using GPS. Most phones utilize the location of the cell towers to triangulate your position, then the position of known stable wi-fi hotspots, which there is a database maintained for like the cell towers, and finally, if that fails, it will power up the GPS receiver chip.

Typically, in your life, your phone has never had to use GPS in NY.


----------



## Geroelltrampel (Jun 20, 2018)

MORGANpl said:


> Question about charging. I've got the GPR-B1000TLC version. I won't be using it as it's just for collection. Like all the new GPR mine arrived with one bar less on battery status. I didn't want to use the charger that came with this watch as I've got a led charger for watches. After bit more than 24h on charger no difference at all. Do I miss sometimes or this watch can't be charged like that?


I seem to have the same issue. I let my GPR for the last six sunny days in sunlight behind a window, its been cooled by water but no water on the display. 
It started with one bar less on the battery status and until now also no difference at all. No functions were used but timescreen.
This is strange.


----------



## Geroelltrampel (Jun 20, 2018)

...ok barometerscreen was used for checking the temperatur of course


----------



## Bill R W (Nov 9, 2015)

Geroelltrampel said:


> I seem to have the same issue. I let my GPR for the last six sunny days in sunlight behind a window, its been cooled by water but no water on the display.
> It started with one bar less on the battery status and until now also no difference at all. No functions were used but timescreen.
> This is strange.
> View attachment 13279579


Not sure it is odd. The manual says you need 3 or 4 bars of battery charge showing to use GPS functions. Page 12. It also says if you sample your location under the normal setting - checking position once a minute - you get 33 hours of GPS operation if intermittent or 24/20 if continuous. See pages 17 and 36. A bit confusing, but I will use 24 hours for some calculations.

If 2 full bars of battery charge equal 24 hours of GPS use in normal mode, 1 full bar of charge should equal 12 hours of GPS use.

The Casio press release announcing the watch said that four hours of 50,000 lux sunlight will provide enough charge for one hour of GPS operation (don't see this in the manual). 50,000 lux sunlight is bright sunlight, according to the manual. Page 6.

So to add one full bar of charge with bright direct sunlight would seem to take 12 x 4 hours or 48 hours. If you get 12 hours of sun a day, that would be 4 days.

According to the manual, light from bright sunlight through a window is only 10,000 lux, so 1/5th as strong as direct bright sunlight. Page 6. That seems to imply it would take 48 x 5 or 240 hours of bright sunlight through a window to add a full bar of charge. If you get 12 hours of sun a day that would be 20 days.

Rough math and maybe it is wrong to assume linearity on the various calculations. But these figures suggest that it could easily take more than 6 days of sun in a window to add a full bar of charge.


----------



## javylsu (Sep 24, 2011)

^Being submerged in water further reduces the light transmission to the solar panel...


----------



## Geroelltrampel (Jun 20, 2018)

javylsu said:


> ^Being submerged in water further reduces the light transmission to the solar panel...


I know that and therefore did not completely submerge it under water. You can read it in my post and see it in the picture


----------



## Geroelltrampel (Jun 20, 2018)

Bill R W said:


> Not sure it is odd. The manual says you need 3 or 4 bars of battery charge showing to use GPS functions. Page 12. It also says if you sample your location under the normal setting - checking position once a minute - you get 33 hours of GPS operation if intermittent or 24/20 if continuous. See pages 17 and 36. A bit confusing, but I will use 24 hours for some calculations.
> 
> If 2 full bars of battery charge equal 24 hours of GPS use in normal mode, 1 full bar of charge should equal 12 hours of GPS use.
> 
> ...


Thank you, that seems to be a reasonable assumption.
Althoug I checked the sunlight through my window with the app "GPS Status", which reads the brightnesssensor
of the smartphone (to be sure I checked with two different smartphones). The sensors in fact read 
between 40,000 and 60,000 lux. But I get only about 8 hours of full sunlight, so it still may take some more time.
All in all its an interesting experiment with different technical devices


----------



## andyahs (Jan 15, 2008)




----------



## Richard890 (Jul 27, 2018)

I have a problem. Ive bought rhis watch yesterday. And this morning i washed my hand. After that, the light button seems to have water inside. When i press it, it will sound like "poof/psst". like a water inside.
Anybody got this problem??


----------



## msdooley (Aug 25, 2008)

there is a gasket/seal that would prevent water from entering the body so this shouldn't happen. i shower with mine everyday and have not had this issue at all. if you just got it, bring it back.

as a side note, how do you wash your hands and manage this?


----------



## Richard890 (Jul 27, 2018)

I just normally wash my hand. Its only 
Splashes. I thought that everyone have the same problem. its very disturbing me. Yes, they told me to bring it to the service centre. I hope that they will replace a new one. And now theres 2 button that "poof"


----------



## Geroelltrampel (Jun 20, 2018)

Should be no problem or issue, because the water will not enter the inside of your Rangeman. It´s only in a gap between the button and the housing and will dry out soon.


----------



## Richard890 (Jul 27, 2018)

Yes correct. Its only in gap of my button and my watch. But yours not happenned right? I wonder if mud got inside. So my watch doesnt have any problem?

Anyway the service centre here cannot replace for the new one because i bought it from g-shock factory singapore. Seriously lol.

Thanks for helping me anyway.


----------



## Richard890 (Jul 27, 2018)

I mean the water will make the watch rusted right?


----------



## Queen6 (Aug 2, 2006)

Richard890 said:


> I mean the water will make the watch rusted right?


No the pushers will be stainless steel or aluminium. Most importantly the module is sealed against any intrusion by water. You can see the watches construction below.




Courtesy of gshock highfashion

Q-6


----------



## Richard890 (Jul 27, 2018)

Okay then. Thank you so much for this video. I reqlly appreciate it.


----------



## Queen6 (Aug 2, 2006)

Richard890 said:


> Okay then. Thank you so much for this video. I reqlly appreciate it.


To be honest I wouldn't worry about it, I've had several ProTrek's & G-Shock's have squeaky buttons/pushers over the years. I would just avoid solvents etc. as it's bad for the resin and the buttons/pushers will very likely be o-ring sealed & lubricated.

Q-6


----------



## Adrian Markus (May 18, 2014)

https://search.rakuten.co.jp/search/mall/gpr-b1000-1bjr/

Has anyone purchased the watch from any of these stores ?

Thanks
Adrian


----------



## jylong_away (Dec 26, 2011)

Does anyone miss the 'Pressure Differential' function on the Barometer? It used to tell you the difference between the last 'background' reading and the current barometer reading. The way the new Barometer display is formatted, I can't tell with any accuracy how different the current reading is from past...

And the rather limited 'World Time' cities hardwired into the watch itself is a bit annoying. I hope they eventually allow the city list to be programmable to a decent degree...

- - - Updated - - -

Does anyone miss the 'Pressure Differential' function on the Barometer? It used to tell you the difference between the last 'background' reading and the current barometer reading. The way the new Barometer display is formatted, I can't tell with any accuracy how different the current reading is from past...

And the rather limited 'World Time' cities hardwired into the watch itself is a bit annoying. I hope they eventually allow the city list to be programmable to a decent degree...


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

jylong_away said:


> Does anyone miss the 'Pressure Differential' function on the Barometer? It used to tell you the difference between the last 'background' reading and the current barometer reading. The way the new Barometer display is formatted, I can't tell with any accuracy how different the current reading is from past...
> 
> And the rather limited 'World Time' cities hardwired into the watch itself is a bit annoying. I hope they eventually allow the city list to be programmable to a decent degree...
> 
> ...


Let's see some photos of your beauty So we can add you on the GPR owners list


----------



## jylong_away (Dec 26, 2011)

Deepsea_dweller said:


> Let's see some photos of your beauty So we can add you on the GPR owners list


Apologies for the late reply - had to go back to the store to get my original unit swapped around due to a faulty button! Have resumed playing with the watch today, and teasing out all the functions. I'm quite terrible at taking good photos though 

I do have to say that despite all the tech that has gone into the new Rangeman, some of the 'little things' make it seem like a few functions have stepped backwards. I mentioned the lack of barometer pressure differential previously, but today I noted that the 'Auto Light' doesn't take into account ambient light, and will activate in bright sunlight as well. Reading the manual, and comparing it to manuals of other G-Shocks, it looks like this isn't a defect in my watch, but a planned lack-of-feature. Previous models have been described as having a 'Full Auto Light', and explicitly detail that the light won't turn on in bright sunlight. Hopefully, given the program-ability of the watch, this might be addressed in future updates. Can anyone also tell me why they didn't include Moon/Tide as one of the display options in the home screen? Would have made so much sense.

I know it sounds like I'm whining a bit, but I truly am a bit underwhelmed. I still do enjoy playing with the watch though - and I did directly email casio support with the suggestions...


----------



## Queen6 (Aug 2, 2006)

jylong_away said:


> Apologies for the late reply - had to go back to the store to get my original unit swapped around due to a faulty button! Have resumed playing with the watch today, and teasing out all the functions. I'm quite terrible at taking good photos though
> 
> I do have to say that despite all the tech that has gone into the new Rangeman, some of the 'little things' make it seem like a few functions have stepped backwards. I mentioned the lack of barometer pressure differential previously, but today I noted that the 'Auto Light' doesn't take into account ambient light, and will activate in bright sunlight as well. Reading the manual, and comparing it to manuals of other G-Shocks, it looks like this isn't a defect in my watch, but a planned lack-of-feature. Previous models have been described as having a 'Full Auto Light', and explicitly detail that the light won't turn on in bright sunlight. Hopefully, given the program-ability of the watch, this might be addressed in future updates. Can anyone also tell me why they didn't include Moon/Tide as one of the display options in the home screen? Would have made so much sense.
> 
> I know it sounds like I'm whining a bit, but I truly am a bit underwhelmed. I still do enjoy playing with the watch though - and I did directly email casio support with the suggestions...


Without being privy to the design teams rational we can only surmise. I suspect much is related to battery capacity and processing power as Casio must consider the usage of the GPS in all factors of the watch's operation, especially given the display is perpetual.

Other GPS enabled watches can and do have far more functionality, equally they are very much at the mercy of the battery and charging port. The GPS Rangeman "is what it is" a first-generation product with its emphases on being always ready thanks to its solar charging capability.

Ultimately the GPS Rangeman is an ABC watch with a level of GPS navigational functionality, with its biggest sin being pricing in the face of the competition, equally in all fairness if a solar powered GPS was easy to accomplish it would have been done several years ago. What impresses is the accuracy of the GPS, one can certainly consider that as the watches primary and most important feature, should it be needed&#8230;









Q-6


----------



## jylong_away (Dec 26, 2011)

Queen6 said:


> Without being privy to the design teams rational we can only surmise. I suspect much is related to battery capacity and processing power as Casio must consider the usage of the GPS in all factors of the watch's operation, especially given the display is perpetual.
> 
> Other GPS enabled watches can and do have far more functionality, equally they are very much at the mercy of the battery and charging port. The GPS Rangeman "is what it is" a first-generation product with its emphases on being always ready thanks to its solar charging capability.
> 
> ...


I certainly don't disagree with you in principle - I guess part of my disappointment is that the 'base' ABC functions were detracted from a bit, due to minor details like the lack of pressure differential display on the Barometer. I'm not an electronics or programming expert by any means, but it did seem like those kinds of minor things wouldn't really change the battery consumption

It also did cross my mind that having a light-sensitive Auto Light would make more sense from a battery-conservation point of view. I guess we see how it travels over the next few months!


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

jylong_away said:


> I certainly don't disagree with you in principle - I guess part of my disappointment is that the 'base' ABC functions were detracted from a bit, due to minor details like the lack of pressure differential display on the Barometer. I'm not an electronics or programming expert by any means, but it did seem like those kinds of minor things wouldn't really change the battery consumption
> 
> It also did cross my mind that having a light-sensitive Auto Light would make more sense from a battery-conservation point of view. I guess we see how it travels over the next few months!


Any photo ( quality ) will do jylong_away Come on .. pls


----------



## bigswifty1 (Feb 9, 2018)

jylong_away said:


> <SNIP>
> 
> Can anyone also tell me why they didn't include Moon/Tide as one of the display options in the home screen? Would have made so much sense.
> 
> <SNIP>


For the same reason they didn't include it in the 9400-Series Rangeman - because they need to preserve features to include in other models down the road. Just consider if Casio decide to release a similar watch to the GPR-B1000 but themed for, say, boating. They're kinda scroowed if all the boating features are already in an existing model that people have already purchased.

There is a proper marketing term for this sort of practice which I can't currently recall, but it is common in lots of industries and product lines.

Mike

- - - Updated - - -



jylong_away said:


> <SNIP>
> 
> Can anyone also tell me why they didn't include Moon/Tide as one of the display options in the home screen? Would have made so much sense.
> 
> <SNIP>


For the same reason they didn't include it in the 9400-Series Rangeman - because they need to preserve features to include in other models down the road. Just consider if Casio decide to release a similar watch to the GPR-B1000 but themed for, say, boating. They're kinda scroowed if all the boating features are already in an existing model that people have already purchased.

There is a proper marketing term for this sort of practice which I can't currently recall, but it is common in lots of industries and product lines.

Mike


----------



## pihalbe (Jul 13, 2018)

Today my watch started to blink the battery indicator while charging in the sun. The blinking continued for about 30 seconds and the watch did not respond to any of the buttons.

Maybe this was a warning? Battery full or overheating?


----------



## andyahs (Jan 15, 2008)

pihalbe said:


> Today my watch started to blink the battery indicator while charging in the sun. The blinking continued for about 30 seconds and the watch did not respond to any of the buttons.
> 
> Maybe this was a warning? Battery full or overheating?


Watch got too hot. Happened to me and all was normal once inside and cooled off.


----------



## pihalbe (Jul 13, 2018)

Today an updated version of the G-Shock Connected App appeared.
And additionally there is an update for the Watch software available as well 😀.

I'm really curious.


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

pihalbe said:


> Today an updated version of the G-Shock Connected App appeared.
> And additionally there is an update for the Watch software available as well .
> 
> I'm really curious.












Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## pihalbe (Jul 13, 2018)

Right now I can't see what Casio has changed in the watch 😞. Everything looks like before.
I asked their US twitter account to publish the change log. Let's see if this works.


----------



## TheloniousFox (Feb 15, 2011)

I did the update as well. So far I can't find anything different but I admittedly haven't dug through every inch of the watch yet either.


----------



## DarkuLJX (Nov 12, 2017)

Same here, absolutely can’t find anything new with this update...


----------



## Mister X (May 31, 2017)

Looks like the app only added support for the GBD-800.


----------



## msdooley (Aug 25, 2008)

Hopefully they release a change log. I updated today as well but haven’t noticed any changes either.


----------



## pihalbe (Jul 13, 2018)

Did you notice that the combined barometric and current time display is constantly changing over time?
are there any other display modes doing the same?


----------



## romseyman (Apr 4, 2012)

pihalbe said:


> Did you notice that the combined barometric and current time display is constantly changing over time?
> are there any other display modes doing the same?


Your watch, if is close enough to your mobile phone with G-Shock app installed on, is adjusting time four times over 24hrs. Mine is adjusting at 0:30, 6:30, 12:30 and 18:30. After each time the 48hrs barometer graph is changing to a shorter version with hpa's reading for one hour. Then it comes back to graph only.

Edit. One more possibility. If you press any of the buttons between time adjustments it will also switch to short graph and hpa mode for an hour.


----------



## TheloniousFox (Feb 15, 2011)

Anybody download the latest update that came out this morning? I haven't had the chance yet today since I left my Rangeman at home (the GWF-D1000 got the call today).


----------



## romseyman (Apr 4, 2012)

Swaped for a bracelet today. I can also use a NATO on these adaptors.


----------



## pihalbe (Jul 13, 2018)

The update doesn't affect the watch, it's a minor update to the connecting app.


----------



## Richard890 (Jul 27, 2018)

Hi guys. My altimeter seems to change every seconds. I mean i have calibrate it yesterday. But today its start with 12 meters up the ground. Im pretty sure yesterday i have calibrate it 0 meters up the ground. Do u guys have these problems?


----------



## GaryK30 (Dec 14, 2014)

Richard890 said:


> Hi guys. My altimeter seems to change every seconds. I mean i have calibrate it yesterday. But today its start with 12 meters up the ground. Im pretty sure yesterday i have calibrate it 0 meters up the ground. Do u guys have these problems?


It means the barometric pressure changed. Every 1 millibar (hPa) of pressure change equates to about 8 meters of altitude change near sea level. 12 meters of altitude increase means about 1.5 millibars of pressure decrease.


----------



## Adrian Markus (May 18, 2014)

Hi 
How do I check the current software version in my watch ? I can't find it in the settings.

Thanks.


----------



## elborderas (Jun 11, 2016)

Adrian Markus said:


> Hi
> How do I check the current software version in my watch ? I can't find it in the settings.
> 
> Thanks.


There is a key combination that you can press to check it, don't remember right now.
But much easier, from the Casio Phone App (even if you are not paired with the phone right now, click the *Gear icon* for the settings, then "*About G-Shock Connected*" (all the way at the bottom) and then you can select the watch from the "*Watch software data*" section and go through all the different firmware sections


----------



## Adrian Markus (May 18, 2014)

CASIO G-GSHOCK RANGEMAN -GPRB-1000-1B LIMITED EDITION Colour~Only a few were made in the world
Finally got it 🤩


----------



## Richard890 (Jul 27, 2018)

GaryK30 said:


> Richard890 said:
> 
> 
> > Hi guys. My altimeter seems to change every seconds. I mean i have calibrate it yesterday. But today its start with 12 meters up the ground. Im pretty sure yesterday i have calibrate it 0 meters up the ground. Do u guys have these problems?
> ...


Thank you for your reply.
So it shouldnt be any problem then?? Its somehow disturbing me.


----------



## bigswifty1 (Feb 9, 2018)

Richard890 said:


> Thank you for your reply.
> So it shouldnt be any problem then?? Its somehow disturbing me.


It's not a problem, it's how these types of altimeters work. This is why pilots are given Area QNH at various stages of a flight. This can change between take off and landing on a simple one hour training flight originating and ending at the same airport.

Mike


----------



## DavidWebb (Sep 26, 2018)

Hi guys!

My Rangeman and Connect App have been working perfectly together until today. My phone, Samsung Galaxy Note 8, had an Android OS update today and after that the Connect stopped working normally.

After the update all activities in the app's Activity were gone, all deleted. 

And the watch and the app can't automatically sync time anymore. Before the Android update, auto time sync worked 4 times a day when the phone had a Bluetooth on and the app was automatically running on the background. It's still running on the background but the watch fails to connect the app. Time sync is only working manually when the app is on and I press the manual time sync in the watch.

I have unpaired the watch and registered it again. I have deleted the app and re-install it. I have checked the settings in my phone and the app is running on the background normally, but it fails to connect. I have contacted Casio Support, but they haven't answered yet.

Do you guys have any suggestions what to do? This is clearly because of the OS update. But all the other apps are working normally, only Connected is broken.


----------



## DavidWebb (Sep 26, 2018)

And naturally the Phone Finder won't work anymore, because the watch won't connect to the app via Bluetooth. Before the OS update it worked normally when the app was running on the background and the screen was locked.


----------



## Queen6 (Aug 2, 2006)

DavidWebb said:


> Hi guys!
> 
> My Rangeman and Connect App have been working perfectly together until today. My phone, Samsung Galaxy Note 8, had an Android OS update today and after that the Connect stopped working normally.
> 
> ...


No the update went smoothly for me, both watch & phone app are working as expected. You could try manually remove the app (file explorer) then reinstall.

Q-6


----------



## DavidWebb (Sep 26, 2018)

I'm not sure what you mean by removing it manually? I can only remove it either by pressing the application and then remove or by removing it through the Settings-》Applications》G-Shock Connect 》Remove. If you mean by deleting the Connect folder, I can't find it. Search will give me only a folder called com.casio-gshockconnect etc. ans there's only one folder called Cache and it's empty. This is pretty frustrating if there's no fix for this. My previous watch Mudmaster GWG-1000 had to repair twice (!) because it had some issues. And now this? All other apps are working perfectly after the update, but the Connect is not. This feels like I'm using Suunto's Movescount, really unreliable. 🙂 Please, any suggestions? Much appreciated!


----------



## DavidWebb (Sep 26, 2018)

UPDATE: Connect app is working again normally, but there is one BUT. 

This is how I got it running again: I forced the app to close from the settings and then I removed it from the settings. I installed it again. I unpaired the app from the watch and I registered it again in the app. But this time it took at least three tries before the app recognized the watch (I closed and opened the app again and again until it found the watch). After that everything is working normally. App is working at the background, auto sync is working, Phone finder is working, manual sync is working when the phone's locked etc.

But here's the BUT: if I restart my phone, app doesn't recognize the watch anymore. I have to unpair the app from the watch and register the watch again. And registration works after third try or something like that. But when it finally registers the watch, it's working normally. And this time the Activities are not deleted from the app like they were after the Android OS update.

Registering and everything worked normally before the Android OS update. So clearly it messed something up with the app. I hope the next Connect update will fix this bug.


----------



## bigswifty1 (Feb 9, 2018)

I'm glad you got it (mostly) working again David. I've tried to be positive about G-Shock Connected but it really is a cro..... well I need to lighten up. I *love* the big Ranger but the app is a millstone around it's neck, it really constrains the watch.

Anyway, glad it's working for you, the watch is not much better than a 9400 series without it. I stand on one leg, spill the entrails of a chicken and wave my lucky rabbit foot in the air every time mine updates.

Mike



DavidWebb said:


> UPDATE: Connect app is working again normally, but there is one BUT.
> 
> This is how I got it running again: I forced the app to close from the settings and then I removed it from the settings. I installed it again. I unpaired the app from the watch and I registered it again in the app. But this time it took at least three tries before the app recognized the watch (I closed and opened the app again and again until it found the watch). After that everything is working normally. App is working at the background, auto sync is working, Phone finder is working, manual sync is working when the phone's locked etc.
> 
> ...


----------



## DavidWebb (Sep 26, 2018)

Mike, I hear ya. The app is truly a disappointment. The watch is perfect, absolutely zero issues, working perfectly all the time. But the app.. oh my.

When I restart my phone (Galaxy Note 8), the app losts the connection with the watch. After several tries it finally registers again the watch, but hear this out, all the activities are deleted from the app. And I have to set the location again for the tide moon graph. Alarms and world time etc. are still in the app, but activities and tide moon location are gone.

I can live with registering the watch and setting the tide moon location every time when I restart my phone, but all my activities are deleted? This means I can store only 20 activities which have to be in my watch all the time, because I can't keep them in the app because the app deletes them. And this is pure nonsense. It's so strange that the app doesn't have any kind of back-up feature nor exporting the activities. If the app crashes, phone got stolen etc., the user lose all the activities permanently. I wonder what the Casio guys have been thinking when developing this app without adding back-ups or exports.

I truly hope the future app updates will have either back-up or export features. Without them the app is just a toy for syncing the time. And this is shame because the Rangeman is perfect watch, I really, really love it.



bigswifty1 said:


> I'm glad you got it (mostly) working again David. I've tried to be positive about G-Shock Connected but it really is a cro..... well I need to lighten up. I *love* the big Ranger but the app is a millstone around it's neck, it really constrains the watch.
> 
> Anyway, glad it's working for you, the watch is not much better than a 9400 series without it. I stand on one leg, spill the entrails of a chicken and wave my lucky rabbit foot in the air every time mine updates.
> 
> ...


----------



## Queen6 (Aug 2, 2006)

DavidWebb said:


> I'm not sure what you mean by removing it manually? I can only remove it either by pressing the application and then remove or by removing it through the Settings-》Applications》G-Shock Connect 》Remove. If you mean by deleting the Connect folder, I can't find it. Search will give me only a folder called com.casio-gshockconnect etc. ans there's only one folder called Cache and it's empty. This is pretty frustrating if there's no fix for this. My previous watch Mudmaster GWG-1000 had to repair twice (!) because it had some issues. And now this? All other apps are working perfectly after the update, but the Connect is not. This feels like I'm using Suunto's Movescount, really unreliable. �� Please, any suggestions? Much appreciated!


I mean with a file explorer, as your phone may have a corrupted element of the app that will not auto uninstall. Unpair the phone from the watch, then clear the App's Data and Cache, set up all again. TBH it's likely more to do with your phone as if it was related to the app more would be having issue. So far never had any issue with updates even on poor networks over VPN.

Q-6


----------



## Queen6 (Aug 2, 2006)

DavidWebb said:


> I'm not sure what you mean by removing it manually? I can only remove it either by pressing the application and then remove or by removing it through the Settings-》Applications》G-Shock Connect 》Remove. If you mean by deleting the Connect folder, I can't find it. Search will give me only a folder called com.casio-gshockconnect etc. ans there's only one folder called Cache and it's empty. This is pretty frustrating if there's no fix for this. My previous watch Mudmaster GWG-1000 had to repair twice (!) because it had some issues. And now this? All other apps are working perfectly after the update, but the Connect is not. This feels like I'm using Suunto's Movescount, really unreliable. 🙂 Please, any suggestions? Much appreciated!


I mean with a file explorer, as your phone may have a corrupted element of the app that will not auto uninstall. Unpair the phone from the watch, then clear the App's Data and Cache, set up all again. TBH it's likely more to do with your phone as if it was related to the app more would be having issue. So far never had any issue with updates even on poor networks over VPN.

It's also not beyond the realms of possibility that the watch and or the phone has developed a hardware issue. I've not look myself, however I believe there is a service menu and it may be possible to rest the watch from that point. I would proceed with a level of caution as you don't want to wipe the firmware, just rest the watch.

Q-6


----------



## DavidWebb (Sep 26, 2018)

Queen6, thank you for your messages!

I have checked all folders of the phone after uninstalling the app and there are no traces of the app. Or do you mean there might be something hidden?

Casio has kindly helped me and Japan's R&D team is trying to solve this bug. It's good that the app is working after it's connected again after restarting the phone, but it's not good that the app deletes all activities after the restart. So there's some bug going on in the app. This whole situation started right after the 26th September Android's OS update and before that everything worked perfectly. Casio's support also admitted that the new Android's update has some new security adjustments that might cause this problem. They are really helpful when trying to figure this out.

Meanwhile I'm happy overall. I don't need right now any activities in the app (when they are deleted after restarting the phone, but I can import them from my watch) and I don't mind registering the watch again after my phone's restart. Of course I'm waiting the R&D team's solution, but right now I'm satisfied that connections are working and the watch has been working perfectly all the time. So I seriously doubt that there is any hardware issues with the watch. And if there is, no problemo: two years warranty, so they'll give me a new watch. But I'm 100% sure that this is a software glitch in the app cause by the latest Android OS update.

But I'm not happy to hear that Mike above seems to have some serious problems with the app. And unfortunately the app is not very good, I think even the most fanatic G-Shock can and have to admit that. The watch is perfect, but the app is not.



Queen6 said:


> DavidWebb said:
> 
> 
> > I'm not sure what you mean by removing it manually? I can only remove it either by pressing the application and then remove or by removing it through the Settings-》Applications》G-Shock Connect 》Remove. If you mean by deleting the Connect folder, I can't find it. Search will give me only a folder called com.casio-gshockconnect etc. ans there's only one folder called Cache and it's empty. This is pretty frustrating if there's no fix for this. My previous watch Mudmaster GWG-1000 had to repair twice (!) because it had some issues. And now this? All other apps are working perfectly after the update, but the Connect is not. This feels like I'm using Suunto's Movescount, really unreliable. ? Please, any suggestions? Much appreciated!
> ...


----------



## DavidWebb (Sep 26, 2018)

Hahhaa, I wrote:

"But I'm not happy to hear that Mike above seems to have some serious problems with the app. And unfortunately the app is not very good, I think even the most fanatic G-Shock can and have to admit that. The watch is perfect, but the app is not."

I forgot to add the word "fan" although "the most fanatic G-Shock" sounds also good to me. 🙂


----------



## Queen6 (Aug 2, 2006)

DavidWebb said:


> Hahhaa, I wrote:
> 
> "But I'm not happy to hear that Mike above seems to have some serious problems with the app. And unfortunately the app is not very good, I think even the most fanatic G-Shock can and have to admit that. The watch is perfect, but the app is not."
> 
> I forgot to add the word "fan" although "the most fanatic G-Shock" sounds also good to me. &#55357;&#56898;


I tend to agree Casio need to work on the app, as it's not the most intuitive, I'd like Casio to also explain what the updates are doing as so far they have added no additional functionality, nor likely too I think.

Q-6


----------



## bigswifty1 (Feb 9, 2018)

Totally agree David. The lack of GPX export from the app is just mind boggling really. It's such a simple file format to export (heck I've written code to export GPX data from Excel ffs) that it's unbelievable they didn't include it. I do a lot of hiking in incorrectly mapped areas, or in areas not mapped at all. It would be fantastic to come home and export my GPX data and use it to correct my maps for next time, or for that matter to help other people attempting the same route.

Or here's another one - I very often want to get to a single GPS point. I don't need a route, I just need one single point set up as a goal. In other words I'd like to be able to paste GPS coords into the app and create a Point Memo and send it to the watch. Should be a no brainer, but I have to create a GPX file to do it.

Also there's no way to delete a GPX file from the app, still waiting to hear from Japan on that one.

Sigh - I could go on. And on. And and and.... someone stop me! hehehehe

And it's SUCH A DAMN GOOD WATCH. GAH Help me out here Casio hehehehehehe
Mike



DavidWebb said:


> Mike, I hear ya. The app is truly a disappointment. The watch is perfect, absolutely zero issues, working perfectly all the time. But the app.. oh my.
> 
> When I restart my phone (Galaxy Note 8), the app losts the connection with the watch. After several tries it finally registers again the watch, but hear this out, all the activities are deleted from the app. And I have to set the location again for the tide moon graph. Alarms and world time etc. are still in the app, but activities and tide moon location are gone.
> 
> ...


----------



## DavidWebb (Sep 26, 2018)

Spot on, Mike! Totally agreed. Those are simple, but yet so necessarily features. I hope Casio will add them in the future updates.

You wrote earlier that you had some problems with the updates or connections, need chicken legs and voodoo or something like that? ?



bigswifty1 said:


> Totally agree David. The lack of GPX export from the app is just mind boggling really. It's such a simple file format to export (heck I've written code to export GPX data from Excel ffs) that it's unbelievable they didn't include it. I do a lot of hiking in incorrectly mapped areas, or in areas not mapped at all. It would be fantastic to come home and export my GPX data and use it to correct my maps for next time, or for that matter to help other people attempting the same route.
> 
> Or here's another one - I very often want to get to a single GPS point. I don't need a route, I just need one single point set up as a goal. In other words I'd like to be able to paste GPS coords into the app and create a Point Memo and send it to the watch. Should be a no brainer, but I have to create a GPX file to do it.
> 
> ...


----------



## bmfang (Feb 12, 2016)

This is a very interesting thread. Given that a GPr-B Rangeman is on my radar now, does anyone here have any experience about whether the iOS version of the Connected app is having the same issues as the Android version?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigswifty1 (Feb 9, 2018)

I'm on iOS. So far the app has failed to upload a route to the watch just once (I've owned it since early mid August and I upload a route probably 2 - 5 times a week). It was immediately after a watch and g-shock connected update. I immediately thought the worst. But I restarted the app and reestablished the bluetooth connection and all was good and has been ever since.

Otherwise zero problems (so far, touch wood).

To summarise, my issues regarding G-Shock Connected are in relation to limitations, not reliability or usability (although it's pretty average there also).

Mike



bmfang said:


> This is a very interesting thread. Given that a GPr-B Rangeman is on my radar now, does anyone here have any experience about whether the iOS version of the Connected app is having the same issues as the Android version?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigswifty1 (Feb 9, 2018)

Just once, straight after an update, see my post above. My heart was in my mouth, thinking I'd just converted my expensive (and important, I use it 4 or 5 times a week) GPS device into an expensive ABC watch. But all was good after reestablishing a new bluetooth connection.
Mike



DavidWebb said:


> Spot on, Mike! Totally agreed. Those are simple, but yet so necessarily features. I hope Casio will add them in the future updates.
> 
> You wrote earlier that you had some problems with the updates or connections, need chicken legs and voodoo or something like that? &#55357;&#56898;


----------



## DavidWebb (Sep 26, 2018)

Nice to hear, Mike! Indeed mine is working perfectly until I have to restart the phone. Then the hassle starts. But beyond that, connections works perfectly.

Bmfang, I have heard that both Android and iOS have had issues with the app, but overall the app seems to work fine. For example my problems (see above) are not too serious for my use and I'm confident that Casio will fix them in the future updates. Casio's Japan's R&D are trying to solve my problems with the app's bug, so I'll let you guys know when and if they solve it.

But the lack of features in the app are universal for both iOS and Android. The most shockingly lack of feature in the modern era is the lack of possibility to back-up and export the data. If the app crashes (which is always possible for EVERYONE) or the phone got stolen etc., you lost all the data permanently unless you have the data stored in your watch (it can only store 20 routes at the same time, so that's not really an option if you the GPS regularly). So when using the app, be always prepared for the possibility to lose your precious route data because it could happen to anyone and anytime as there are no back-up nor export possibilities.

But the watch is perfect, absolutely zero issues. Battery life is awesome, GPS is really accurate and fast, alarm sound volume is sufficient for me, automated Bluetooth time sync connections 4 times a day are fast and reliable and so on. Perfect G-Shock.



bigswifty1 said:


> I'm on iOS. So far the app has failed to upload a route to the watch just once (I've owned it since early mid August and I upload a route probably 2 - 5 times a week). It was immediately after a watch and g-shock connected update. I immediately thought the worst. But I restarted the app and reestablished the bluetooth connection and all was good and has been ever since.
> 
> Otherwise zero problems (so far, touch wood).
> 
> ...


----------



## bigswifty1 (Feb 9, 2018)

DavidWebb said:


> <SNIP>
> The most shockingly lack of feature in the modern era is the lack of possibility to back-up and export the data. If the app crashes (which is always possible for EVERYONE) or the phone got stolen etc., you lost all the data permanently unless you have the data stored in your watch (it can only store 20 routes at the same time, so that's not really an option if you the GPS regularly). So when using the app, be always prepared for the possibility to lose your precious route data because it could happen to anyone and anytime as there are no back-up nor export possibilities.


Without backup/export as you say David, the possibility of Activity data loss is real and unrecoverable.

For anyone who values their Route data (I have invested considerable man-hours in mine), my recommendation is to never create a route directly on the app unless it's unavoidable (e.g. you're in the field). Speaking personally most of my routes lie in unmapped terrain so I can't create any sort of meaningful route on the app anyway since it's hopeless for offroad trails and tracks (basically it doesn't show them).

So my workflow in creating routes is to do them on the computer creating a GPX file which I store on Dropbox. On the phone Dropbox app I can export the GPX file into G-Shock Connected and use it to mark up a route. So if it all goes South at least I have the GPX files on dropbox. If a route is in poorly mapped territory often my route needs major revision which again is where the app falls in a heap since it won't let me export the Activity to create a corrected GPX file.

Anyway I have probably bored you all to death with my whining so I'll shut up about now

And again the watch itself is just fabulous, a wonderful bit of kit.


----------



## DavidWebb (Sep 26, 2018)

Mike (bigswifty1), thanks for sharing! I don't think at all you're whining 🙂 I think sharing those experiences are really valuable for us everyone who owns this fabulous treasure or for those who are thinking to buy one. At least we all know what we are against with when struggling with the Connect app 🙂


----------



## bigswifty1 (Feb 9, 2018)

Cheers, thanks David.

I was thinking about this while I was walking today. For background, I've been involved in the past with software development in partnership with a Japanese multinational so I know at least a *little* about the corporate mentality behind this sort of situation. I think the smart play for whoever is Product Manager for the GPR-B1000 would be to make the (to me) very obvious decision that our core business is in selling watches, not shipping free software to watch owners. From that statement the very obvious way forward for the product is for Casio to make public the Bluetooth communication protocol and the file formats used by the watch for routes, activity and point data. Nurture a developer community to create and publish their own apps to use with the watch. Then stand back, provide limited developer support and watch a whole eco system blossom.

I could imagine developers coming up with specialised apps to enable the watch to be used in fields like prospecting, geology, environmental research, survey work, fishing, farming, eco tourism and guiding, archaeology - plenty of others I can't think of. The possibilities for the GPR-B1000 are seriously endless. But not while it's tightly coupled with G-Shock Connected.

Mike



DavidWebb said:


> Mike (bigswifty1), thanks for sharing! I don't think at all you're whining �� I think sharing those experiences are really valuable for us everyone who owns this fabulous treasure or for those who are thinking to buy one. At least we all know what we are against with when struggling with the Connect app ��


----------



## Camguy (Nov 23, 2012)

Another question about the app, if this is the appropriate thread. I can import and view my logs with no problem, but when I click on the "3D MAP" button I get not one, but two error screens that look like the privacy policy from a web page.

















Has anyone gotten this to work?


----------



## DavidWebb (Sep 26, 2018)

Camguy said:


> Another question about the app, if this is the appropriate thread. I can import and view my logs with no problem, but when I click on the "3D MAP" button I get not one, but two error screens that look like the privacy policy from a web page.
> 
> View attachment 13526417
> 
> ...


Wow, that's disturbing! What OS are you using?


----------



## bigswifty1 (Feb 9, 2018)

It works fine for me on my iPhone 6S. You're seeing an error accessing the Cesium library, which Casio uses for it's 3D mapping. It looks to me like that error at runtime has then exposed a coding bug in the software, which if I'm correct is pretty poor form and it means a logical path in the program never got exercised during testing. The actual wording of the error message may be a red herring and you're seeing the result rather than the cause.

It might not be anything within your control, but if you feel like troubleshooting, you might check that javascript is enabled on your device and working ok.

If it's any consolation, after the initial "ooh dat cool" when you see your trip in 3D the novelty soon wears off. I don't think I've viewed any of my routes in 3D after the first week of ownership.

Having said that, it's a fault, you're entitled that it should work correctly and it should be reported to Casio.

Mike



Camguy said:


> Another question about the app, if this is the appropriate thread. I can import and view my logs with no problem, but when I click on the "3D MAP" button I get not one, but two error screens that look like the privacy policy from a web page.
> 
> View attachment 13526417
> 
> ...


----------



## Camguy (Nov 23, 2012)

Thanks for the information! I'm using an iPhone SE running iOS 12.0.



bigswifty1 said:


> It works fine for me on my iPhone 6S. You're seeing an error accessing the Cesium library, which Casio uses for it's 3D mapping. It looks to me like that error at runtime has then exposed a coding bug in the software, which if I'm correct is pretty poor form and it means a logical path in the program never got exercised during testing. The actual wording of the error message may be a red herring and you're seeing the result rather than the cause.
> 
> It might not be anything within your control, but if you feel like troubleshooting, you might check that javascript is enabled on your device and working ok.
> 
> ...


----------



## Camguy (Nov 23, 2012)

Thanks for the information! I'm using an iPhone SE running iOS 12.0.

How would I check this javascript of which you speak?



bigswifty1 said:


> It works fine for me on my iPhone 6S. You're seeing an error accessing the Cesium library, which Casio uses for it's 3D mapping. It looks to me like that error at runtime has then exposed a coding bug in the software, which if I'm correct is pretty poor form and it means a logical path in the program never got exercised during testing. The actual wording of the error message may be a red herring and you're seeing the result rather than the cause.
> 
> It might not be anything within your control, but if you feel like troubleshooting, you might check that javascript is enabled on your device and working ok.
> 
> ...


----------



## JotaG (Jan 5, 2016)

Hi,
Do you know if there is any way to every X seconds of cyclic form, GPR will emits a sound?

Like timer but non-stop, I mean, if I set 01:00 instead of stopping when 00:00, it emits sound and it will continue counting again from 01:00.

For Hiit or interval trainings. Thanks for your time!!


----------



## DavidWebb (Sep 26, 2018)

JotaG said:


> Hi,
> Do you know if there is any way to every X seconds of cyclic form, GPR will emits a sound?
> 
> Like timer but non-stop, I mean, if I set 01:00 instead of stopping when 00:00, it emits sound and it will continue counting again from 01:00.
> ...


Hi!

No, that's not possible. Timer works only from X to 00:00.

But you can do it with GPR's multiple alarms, although that is not very handy for HIIT or interval training. 🙂


----------



## JotaG (Jan 5, 2016)

DavidWebb said:


> Hi!
> 
> No, that's not possible. Timer works only from X to 00:00.
> 
> But you can do it with GPR's multiple alarms, although that is not very handy for HIIT or interval training. &#55357;&#56898;


Ok, thank you!


----------



## JotaG (Jan 5, 2016)

DavidWebb said:


> Hi!
> 
> No, that's not possible. Timer works only from X to 00:00.
> 
> But you can do it with GPR's multiple alarms, although that is not very handy for HIIT or interval training. 🙂


Ok, thank you!


----------



## HansDW-6600 (Oct 4, 2018)

Hi

I have a problem with my 2018 rangeman

First try to recieve time and position from Gps sucsess appear my City name (Jakarta) and gps coordinate, but after connect to my Samsung Galaxy S8 app the city Name change to UTC +7.
Can anyone help?
Thanks


----------



## pihalbe (Jul 13, 2018)

Information:

today appeared an update of the Connected App for iOS.


----------



## Time4Playnow (Jun 27, 2011)

Once, some time back, when there was an update for the GPR Rangeman, I installed it, and then for whatever reason, GPS did not work on the watch for like 2-3 days afterwards. As pointed out by Joakim Agren (I think), that may have been caused by the deletion of the GPS satellite ephemeris data from the app. 

In any case, with this watch, when an update is available, I will generally NOT install it right away, to see if it is causing people to have issues with the watch or app. Then when it seems to be working alright for others, I'll install it. (so what I'm really saying is, yes, you guys are my guinea pigs for GPS Ranger updates! :-d:-d:-d)


----------



## DavidWebb (Sep 26, 2018)

pihalbe said:


> Information:
> 
> today appeared an update of the Connected App for iOS.


Thank you for this! It's available for Android too. In the Play Store it's said that this latest update only contains GW-B5600 support and nothing else.

After the latest update my problem still persists. When I restart my phone, the connection between the App and the watch disappears, all activities in the App are permanently lost and tide graph data has to set again. But this time the App registers the watch during the first try, when previously it needed at least three tries. Hoorah!

Go Casio! (No, not really. Your R&D team kinda sucks.)


----------



## javylsu (Sep 24, 2011)

Camguy said:


> Another question about the app, if this is the appropriate thread. I can import and view my logs with no problem, but when I click on the "3D MAP" button I get not one, but two error screens that look like the privacy policy from a web page.
> 
> View attachment 13526417
> 
> ...


I imported a log yesterday, and it did the same thing when I tried to view the 3D map in the G-Shock Connected app (iPhone X, iOS 12). This feature used to work fine when the watch first came out - looks the one of the subsequent app updates broke it.


----------



## Javelin (Mar 17, 2018)

javylsu said:


> I imported a log yesterday, and it did the same thing when I tried to view the 3D map in the G-Shock Connected app (iPhone X, iOS 12). This feature used to work fine when the watch first came out - looks the one of the subsequent app updates broke it.


I have the same issue with iOS 12.01.
My previous logs still generate a 3D map but my recent logs don't.


----------



## Javelin (Mar 17, 2018)

javylsu said:


> I imported a log yesterday, and it did the same thing when I tried to view the 3D map in the G-Shock Connected app (iPhone X, iOS 12). This feature used to work fine when the watch first came out - looks the one of the subsequent app updates broke it.


I have the same issue with iOS 12.01.
My previous logs still generate a 3D map but my recent logs don't.


----------



## stockae92 (Feb 10, 2006)

Javelin said:


> I have the same issue with iOS 12.01.
> My previous logs still generate a 3D map but my recent logs don't.


Same issue here with the 3D map.


----------



## pihalbe (Jul 13, 2018)

New version of Casio Connect for iOS. Maybe the 3D-issue has gone...


----------



## stockae92 (Feb 10, 2006)

pihalbe said:


> New version of Casio Connect for iOS. Maybe the 3D-issue has gone...


I don't have my watch with me so I can't test with new record, but my records still broke after the app update. but it seems to load longer than before when it broke.


----------



## ccoffin1333 (Apr 18, 2010)

The same issue happened with me on Sunday and I'm using an android phone. Does anyone have suggestions? 

Sent from my SM-G930P using Tapatalk


----------



## DavidWebb (Sep 26, 2018)

Question about the battery life because it is not so perfect. With daily use after full charge, it dropped from full, from 4 bars to three bars after 1.5 months daily use (only 3 under 10min GPS use and almost daily stopwatch uses from 30 seconds to 45min). What I've read, this is not normal. For example Watchu69 said in his tutorials that in my use battery should last way, way longer, at least a year.

But maybe this is so because I live in the North and we haven't seen good sunshine at all during last 1.5 months. The watch has been exposured to indoor lighting all the time and couple hours of cloudy outdoor light daily. So, Casio promised 14 months battery life in the dark from full to empty, but I have estimated the battery life to be only 6 months (1.5 month per bar). But I can live with that: I have to charge my watch with the USB charger every three months from M to F (GPS needs at least M to function, at least three bars of power). But still this seems strange, why is my watch draining its' battery so fast? And don't start telling me about barometric info, GPS on and stuff like that. I have read the manual and all threads in the internet. 🙂 Maybe I should just sent my watch to the repair shop under Casio's warranty or am I just missing something and not read the manual thoroughly?


----------



## GaryK30 (Dec 14, 2014)

DavidWebb said:


> Question about the battery life because it is not so perfect. With daily use after full charge, it dropped from full, from 4 bars to three bars after 1.5 months daily use (only 3 under 10min GPS use and almost daily stopwatch uses from 30 seconds to 45min). What I've read, this is not normal. For example Watchu69 said in his tutorials that in my use battery should last way, way longer, at least a year.
> 
> But maybe this is so because I live in the North and we haven't seen good sunshine at all during last 1.5 months. The watch has been exposured to indoor lighting all the time and couple hours of cloudy outdoor light daily. So, Casio promised 14 months battery life in the dark from full to empty, but I have estimated the battery life to be only 6 months (1.5 month per bar). But I can live with that: I have to charge my watch with the USB charger every three months from M to F (GPS needs at least M to function, at least three bars of power). But still this seems strange, why is my watch draining its' battery so fast? And don't start telling me about barometric info, GPS on and stuff like that. I have read the manual and all threads in the internet. &#55357;&#56898; Maybe I should just sent my watch to the repair shop under Casio's warranty or am I just missing something and not read the manual thoroughly?


Are you sure each bar on the battery meter is equal? On solar Casios with the Low/Medium/High charge indicator, the High range is much smaller than Medium.


----------



## samanator (Mar 8, 2008)

I've read through the previous posts on setting the tides City. I've held my figure on the red dots along the cost for nearly a minute, zoomed in and out and put my figer on the dots at all levels of zoom and it will not select the city in the app on my iphone Xr. I've tried other dots alsong the cost. I can't get anything selected. What am I doing wrong?


----------



## andyahs (Jan 15, 2008)

samanator said:


> I've read through the previous posts on setting the tides City. I've held my figure on the red dots along the cost for nearly a minute, zoomed in and out and put my figer on the dots at all levels of zoom and it will not select the city in the app on my iphone Xr. I've tried other dots alsong the cost. I can't get anything selected. What am I doing wrong?


Just tap the dot.


----------



## MrMoustache (Dec 16, 2018)

andyahs said:


> samanator said:
> 
> 
> > I've read through the previous posts on setting the tides City. I've held my figure on the red dots along the cost for nearly a minute, zoomed in and out and put my figer on the dots at all levels of zoom and it will not select the city in the app on my iphone Xr. I've tried other dots alsong the cost. I can't get anything selected. What am I doing wrong?
> ...


No, it just doesn't work because the Connected App is broken. The app works normally in some phone models and in some don't.

For example I can change the tide location in my Android but not in my iPhone. I can also search a city for Worldtime in my Android but my iPhone crashes while pressing Search.

So unfortunately, if the app doesn't work in your phone, you can't select the tide location. It's not your phone's or watch's fault, it's the Connected App that Casio refuses to fix. You either have to try another phone or just use your watch without the tide and moon info. Yeah, I know, Casio sucks with their Connected App support. They just don't care.


----------



## memento_mori (May 1, 2009)

1) restart your iPhone

2) have you the last iOS version installed

3) have you enabled auto-update for the app?

I never had problems with the iPhone app.


----------



## MrMoustache (Dec 16, 2018)

memento_mori said:


> I never had problems with the iPhone app.


Good for you. You're minority. In my both phones app is working differently with GPR-B1000 and GBA-800, some features are working and some are not. Even Casio's R&D team have tried to solve my issues, but without luck. They gave up, they just can't work it out. And there are thousands of us who are struggling with the lousy app. And the user above who has the problem with the tide graph location, I have that problem only in my iPhone but it's working in my Android phone. Hahhaa!


----------



## memento_mori (May 1, 2009)

May be a user error? I am using the GBA-800 daily, and connect often. Never had a problem!

May I ask, which iOS you are using? Which version of the app? Have you made a restart of the phone? Which iPhone are you using?

If a problem occurs, kill at least the app.


----------



## MrMoustache (Dec 16, 2018)

memento_mori said:


> May be a user error? I am using the GBA-800 daily, and connect often. Never had a problem!
> 
> May I ask, which iOS you are using? Which version of the app? Have you made a restart of the phone? Which iPhone are you using?
> 
> If a problem occurs, kill at least the app.


No, it's not a user error. Several others are experiencing the same problems. This forum is full of descriptions of them.

I have all the latest versions etc. I'm using iPhone 8 and my Android phone is also having problems but different kinds of own like I wrote previously. I'm not retarded. And like I wrote, Casio's R&D tried to help me but there's nothing they can do. And Connected app is rated 2.6 in App Store. As you can see, the app is full of crap. It works just fine for some and for some it doesn't work at all. Please, believe it, Connected App is just not working for everyone and that's a well-known truth. Please, search the internet and this forum.


----------



## zuiko (May 17, 2016)

MrMoustache said:


> No, it's not a user error. Several others are experiencing the same problems. This forum is full of descriptions of them.
> 
> I have all the latest versions etc. I'm using iPhone 8 and my Android phone is also having problems but different kinds of own like I wrote previously. I'm not retarded. And like I wrote, Casio's R&D tried to help me but there's nothing they can do. And Connected app is rated 2.6 in App Store. As you can see, the app is full of crap. It works just fine for some and for some it doesn't work at all. Please, believe it, Connected App is just not working for everyone and that's a well-known truth. Please, search the internet and this forum.


If you haven't tried it already, do try resetting the network settings through a system reset on iOS. it is a pain doing passwords and vpns etc but it sometimes seems to fix strange connectivity problems.


----------



## MrMoustache (Dec 16, 2018)

zuiko said:


> MrMoustache said:
> 
> 
> > No, it's not a user error. Several others are experiencing the same problems. This forum is full of descriptions of them.
> ...


Thanks, but I don't have any connection issues. Syncing is working normally. I have just other problems what others in here and elsewhere have described: 3D mapping ain't working, tide graph location is not working etc.

Here's Casio's announcement about the 3D map malfunction: https://world.casio.com/app_gshock_connect_malfunction_en/

It's the end of December and that announcement was released on October and the 3D map is still out. Geez, are they even trying? They should hire some guys who know their s*it. Perhaps from Suunto? Suunto knows how to make software and if any bugs arises, they take care of it immediately or at least let everyone knows what's going on. But Casio? Nah, they don't even try. Why bother.


----------



## zuiko (May 17, 2016)

MrMoustache said:


> Thanks, but I don't have any connection issues. Syncing is working normally. I have just other problems what others in here and elsewhere have described: 3D mapping ain't working, tide graph location is not working etc.
> 
> Here's Casio's announcement about the 3D map malfunction: https://world.casio.com/app_gshock_connect_malfunction_en/
> 
> It's the end of December and that announcement was released on October and the 3D map is still out. Geez, are they even trying? They should hire some guys who know their s*it. Perhaps from Suunto? Suunto knows how to make software and if any bugs arises, they take care of it immediately or at least let everyone knows what's going on. But Casio? Nah, they don't even try. Why bother.


I understand and have the issue with the 3D map also.

It's one of those things I could see them cutting out of the app rather than fixing in future versions.


----------



## Wazman101 (Sep 18, 2018)

There are lots of threads re the app not working if the Bluetooth function has been switched off or the phone rebooted. I have had this issue with my GPW 2000 and GPRB 1000 Rangeman so nothing to do with the watch it is definitely an app problem. I have been in touch with Casio who have told me to do all the relevant things like turning off battery saver and clearing the cache with no success. I eventually gave up. This has occurred both on Android 8 and Android 9


----------



## herculelingenu (Jul 20, 2012)

Hi,

Do you have any problem to connect your watch with your Note 9 (european version) ?



Envoyé de mon SM-N960F en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## fcasoli (Aug 1, 2015)

herculelingenu said:


> Hi,
> 
> Do you have any problem to connect your watch with your Note 9 (european version) ?
> 
> Envoyé de mon SM-N960F en utilisant Tapatalk


Never, no problem with both Rangeman and with MTG-B1000 and B5000


----------



## herculelingenu (Jul 20, 2012)

fcasoli said:


> Never, no problem with both Rangeman and with MTG-B1000 and B5000


Thanks.

Envoyé de mon SM-N960F en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## Divine_Madcat (Oct 28, 2010)

So, at risk of being too picky, and having just received the watch...

Is the GPS supposed to be so flaky? In messing with it at times (was wading around in a pool letting my daughter play), and noted that a few time and positioning sync would fail, when things did go through I saw that it could take as long as two minutes. This was a very clear sky too. The navigation takes even longer. 

I love the overall watch, but compared to my forerunner 935, I am a little frustrated starting off..


----------



## JimAllison (May 31, 2015)

Hello Everyone,
I have searched before posting and can't seem to find anyone already posting this issue so here it goes!
I have a Rangeman GPR-B1000 that has been safely stored in it's box for well over a year (honestly might be 2...it hasn't gotten any wristtime in awhile). 
When I pulled it out I strapped on the charger first thing and left it overnight. This morning I still have a blank screen.
Is there some super power save mode I need to wake the watch from or do you think my charger has gone bad somehow? 
I have tried other cables, USB adaptors and no issues there tat I can find. 

Thanks in advance for any help!


----------



## Mr_Wulf (Jun 20, 2013)

Same problem: Display is dead / blank. Buttons beep, light works but display stays blank. 
Is this "tough" and "robust" watch dead? I thought the Master of G series from Casio is high end and reliable... :-(


----------



## mschower (Dec 15, 2011)

I’m having problems with the sunrise / sunset times. But I’m guessing its really an app problem since this only happens when the watch sync via Bluetooth, no coordinates appear in the sync history. When the gps is used in any way, this corrects itself. Anybody else having this problem ?


----------

